#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-10
<krytarik> rafaellaguna: Care to look at LP bug 1266138, and reassign to 'lubuntu-default-settings'?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1266138 in Lubuntu Artwork "Aerosnap windows are misadjusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266138
<rafaellaguna> sure
<rafaellaguna> in a moment
<ianorlin> ah I think that might actually have a fix in lubuntu default settings
<ianorlin> I think the old behavior before didn't have openbox move resizeto not reserve space for lxpanel but now it does.
<ianorlin> So it used to be it did not use the bottom 3 perecent so the window would not be cut off by the panel
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-11
<krytarik> Can anyone more official please update the 'Standard PC' download links here to 14.04.3?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<ianorlin> krytarik: upgrade in progress
<krytarik> ianorlin: Thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-12
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-13
<ianorlin> wxl alternates seem to have broken today
<ianorlin> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/wily/daily-20150813.log
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-14
<Nairwolf> Hi, I'm testing the daily version of Lubuntu 15.10
<Nairwolf> Is there specitif tests to do, or can I try to use the distrib as usual for my current job ?
<Nairwolf> Is it that ? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/341/builds/95070/testcases
<tsimonq2> Nairwolf: Those test cases have not been refreshed. I talked to wxl about it, and he says that they should refresh every day.
<Nairwolf> ok, so is it useful to report my results ?
<tsimonq2> Sure, go ahead
<Nairwolf> I've seem some bad results
<tsimonq2> I did
<Nairwolf> Ok, I'll do that
<Nairwolf> Just after dinner
<tsimonq2> k
<Nairwolf> ok, I'm back
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: is the live image not booting at all?
<Nairwolf> I haven't say that
<Nairwolf> The live image works correctly
<ianorlin> ah what is the problem then?
<Nairwolf> (but I've tried firstly with a VM with virtualbox, he didn't work
<ianorlin> have a bug number?
<Nairwolf> Initially, I didn't have sound
<Nairwolf> I had to install pulseaudio
<Nairwolf> I suppose that's not wanted
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: are you sure that isn't a bad default audio device?
<Nairwolf> I don't know...
<Nairwolf> I use Xubuntu 14.04. I don't have made any special installation for the sound
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: did you just install pulse and then it worked?
<Nairwolf> I could help you if I knew what to give you
<Nairwolf> not directly
<Nairwolf> I had to type "pulseaudio --start"
<Nairwolf> But, even now, I have sound, but I can't set the sound
<Nairwolf> How can I report bugs I find even if it's not in the testcase ?
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: sound bugs aren't the easiest
<Nairwolf> I understand
<Nairwolf> But, now, I'm talking about other kind of bugs
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ianorlin> most of the time I use ubuntu-bug package name
<Nairwolf> for example, I wanted to check the spelling correction in Abiword. For that, I've installed my language package. It seemed to work, but, now, I can't open gnome-language-selector
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: I honestly am not the best person for languge pack questions
<Nairwolf> and on AbiWord, I can't change the language. It's like there is a graphical problem. I see just the end of one line, but it's hidden by the title
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: can you screenshot somewhere?
<Nairwolf> yeah
<Nairwolf> thank you for your link
<ianorlin> attaching a screenshot sounds useful for this bug report
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: althogh there has been a bug fix to lubuntu-artwork that recently was patched
<Nairwolf> How can you screenshot with lubuntu ?
<ianorlin> printscreen key
<ianorlin> or alt f2 scrot
<Nairwolf> You know what, I'm just testing with a live usb. Is it possible that some packages are missing ?
<Nairwolf> I've already done a update && dist-upgrade
<Nairwolf> printscreen key don't give any feedback..
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: it doesn't it saves to home folder
<Nairwolf> Oh, it's saved on the home folder !
<Nairwolf> yes !
<Nairwolf> ianorlin, I'm sorry, it's my first bug report. The two first inputs (critical bugs and bugs), what I am supposed to write here ?
<ianorlin> this sounds like a regular bug for the iso tracker
<Nairwolf> wait, I'll show you the screenshot
<Nairwolf> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1439527801.png
<ianorlin> ah yeah put that in the bug report mabye against abiword
<ianorlin> actually there is the -w option of ubuntu bug that can tell you what that window is
<ianorlin> just don't use that on documentation packages you open in a webbroswer
<Nairwolf> hum... sorry, I don't understand your second and third sentence...
<ianorlin> ubuntu-bug -w makes the cursor a crosshair that will then report bugs against the window you click on with it
<ianorlin> but alt tab is useful here
<Nairwolf> So, you're asking my to launch ubuntu-bug -w and then click on the window of the language setting ?
<ianorlin> yes
<Nairwolf> Oh, it's amazing !
<Nairwolf> I didn't know that you could use it like that !
<Nairwolf> But, you know what ? I wanted to read the report. It seems that I have another graphic issue....
<Nairwolf> I'm going to show you
<ianorlin> ah ok
<Nairwolf> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1439528506.png
<Nairwolf> Anyway, I've sent the bug report
<ianorlin> hmm that might be lubuntu-artwork or apport gtk
<Nairwolf> So, I don't write anything on the package testcase for Abiword ?
<Nairwolf> Except that everything was great
<ianorlin> on testcase for abiword just put the bug you reporting in addtition
<Nairwolf> because I have two graphical bugs, maybe it's lubuntu-artwork
<Nairwolf> Ok
<ianorlin> yeah it might be
<Nairwolf> What kind of name I can use it ? Graphical issue with language settings on Abiword ?
<ianorlin> language selector text cut off in abiword
<Nairwolf> thank you :)
<Nairwolf> I haven't seen that everything was explained in the link you gave me before
<Nairwolf> ReportingBugs
<Nairwolf> Does I need to give some extra information ? The version of Lubuntu, but also the date ? Because it's a daily live ?
<ianorlin> ubuntu-bug will show the date
<Nairwolf> ok
<Nairwolf> So, I just described the issue. I gave the link of the picture, but, I gave also the picture as an attachment.
<Nairwolf> Am I supposed to receive an email if someone answer me ?
<ianorlin> yeah ok Nairwolf yes
<Nairwolf> ianorlin, are you still here ?
<ianorlin> yes
<Nairwolf> I have discovered also a strange behaviour with the terminal
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: what is it?
<Nairwolf> if I type Ctrl+Alt+T, a window of the terminal is supposed to be open and have the focus
<ianorlin> yes does it open?
<Nairwolf> Yeah, but, I don't have the focus
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: in live session?
<Nairwolf> I don't have the focus if my actual window is in maximized sized
<Nairwolf> but, if I have the focus on my actual terminal (even in maximized mode), after ctrl+alt+t, I have the focus
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: you did not set a window to always on top did you?
<Nairwolf> No, I don't have done nothing like that
<Nairwolf> I have tried with different applications (abiword, pacman manager, firefox). When these windows are maximized, I can call the terminal with the shortcut, but, it's not on the top
<Nairwolf> I don't know if it's specific to the terminal
<Nairwolf> Is it possible that it's lxde ?
<ianorlin> not sure
<Nairwolf> How can I know ?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<Nairwolf> Ok, I'll try another day with another daily image
<Nairwolf> maybe this week-end
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-15
<ianorlin> gsilva: I added some more stuff to the manual
<wxlS5> anyone got a 15.04 VM handy to test this on? should be an easy invalidation. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1450785
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1450785 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "X server fails to start on Lubuntu Vivid desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<krytarik> wxlS5: https://code.launchpad.net/~krytarik/lubuntu-default-settings/bug-1266138/+merge/268162
<wxlS5> saw it krytarik
<krytarik> Just in case. :P
<wxlS5> seems like a no-brainer. I'll test when they get my cable back up
<krytarik> wxlS5: Are you going to reassign the bug report too?
<wxlS5> meanwhile want to test something for me? 😉
<krytarik> Well, can't do what you just asked for at least - sorry. :P
<wxlS5> yes I'll reassign though i do enjoy blaming rafaellaguna
<krytarik> I can only +1 comment 5 there.
<krytarik> Yeah, I can see that. LOL
<krytarik> wxl: Don't forget to add a '#' in front of the bug report number in the changelog - I did. :P
<krytarik> wxl: Btw, apparently LP bug 1466927 needs to be closed manually.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1466927 in Lubuntu default settings "openbox menu when enabled has broken terminal icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466927
<ianorlin> krytarik: I can do that it is fix released
<krytarik> ianorlin: Yep, thanks.
<ianorlin> argh can't change status
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-16
<ianorlin> I don't think this matters much but in lubuntu-default settings the comments seem a little awkwardly worded
<ianorlin> although it is in lxdm.conf so not sure how useful it is
<krytarik> Is LP bug 941074 a problem for anyone? I think it wasn't for me earlier.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 941074 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "double-click speed too high for Window Title-Bar " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941074
<krytarik> And what's planned with regard to LP bug 1440059?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1440059 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-default-settings conflicts with lxqt-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440059
<krytarik> wxl: Reassigned LP bug 1266138 myself now, btw.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1266138 in Lubuntu default settings "Aerosnap windows are misadjusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266138
<krytarik> wxl: Please decide what to properly do with LP bug 1358402, since it warns that "This bug affects a different project to the bug you are specifying here." when going about marking it as duplicate of LP bug 1314288.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1358402 in Lubuntu Artwork "Lubuntu-dark-panel does not inherit Lubuntu theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358402
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1314288 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu-dark-panel inherits low-cased "lubuntu" icon theme" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314288
<krytarik> I should probably stop spamming with bug reports now. :P
<krytarik> Same with LP bug 1466293 and LP bug 1362555.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1466293 in Lubuntu Artwork "Notifications are hard to read because of the default colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466293
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1362555 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "notification dialog has horizonal bars" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362555
<krytarik> Could mark LP bug 1320791 as duplicate, however.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1314288 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1320791 Lubuntu-dark-panel inherits low-cased "lubuntu" icon theme" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314288
<krytarik> And LP bug 1312089 should just be set to "Fix Released", I guess.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1312089 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "GTK 2 theme "Lubuntu-default" references non-existing icon theme "Lubuntu"" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312089
 * krytarik shuts it now
<krytarik> Because I seem to be done now, that is. :P
<krytarik> Only one more thing, lp:lubuntu-artwork is still set to 'quantal'.
<phillw> krytarik: working through bug reports is NEVER spamming !
<krytarik> :P
<krytarik> Well, ubot93 helped me there. :P
<krytarik> To spam, that is.
<phillw> krytarik: #phillw has unit 193's meetingology bot which bug and meetings :) A handy bug for non-pure ubuntu channels :)
<phillw> s/bug/bot
<ianorlin> wxl builds failed today for desktop
<krytarik> ianorlin: We are in good company though. :P
<ianorlin> ah other ones are failing?
<ianorlin> does ubuntu-release know?
<krytarik> ianorlin: Haven't checked #ubuntu-release yet.
<krytarik> But yeah, around that build time, others have failed too.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-15
<tsimonq2> yofel: how would you suggest the fact that sddm-theme-breeze is installed?
<tsimonq2> yofel: after all, sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser is installed
<Mirv> tsimonq2: slangasek seems asking about lubuntu cdimage issues on #ubuntu-release :) I've no idea what's being talked about though.
<ahoneybun> might be that lubuntu-next image he was talking about but not linking to
<tsimonq2> Mirv: nice catch, thank you
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: there was a thread on ubuntu-release...
<ahoneybun> but not in your blog post
<ahoneybun> which people look at more then a ML
<tsimonq2> that linked to Softpedia which linked to the ML
 * ahoneybun thinks softpedia is a joke
<lynorian> yeah I don't like copy paste mailing list thread linked as actual news articles
<tsimonq2> ok, in my next blog post, I'll link things :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: btw Julien literally just merged an MP I submitted correcting muon-discover to plasma-discover
<clivejo> does it fix the issue?
<clivejo> does plasma-discover work in Lubuntu?
<lynorian> well it pulls in a ton of dependcy if you use the gtk version
<clivejo> gtk version?
<clivejo> should be Qt
<lynorian> as in gtk lxde
<lynorian> will pull in tons of stuff for Qt then kde stuff
<lynorian> clivejo, should have made that more clear
<lynorian> so really not advisable to do on a netbook with tiny ssd
<clivejo> sorry lynorian, the question was directed at tsimonq2 as hes working on something
<tsimonq2> yeah, lynorian, you see my blog post? :D
<tsimonq2> lynorian: http://tsimonq2.net/blog/2016/08/13/
<lynorian> tsimonq2, yeah I just saw that and yes that is a good summary of everything
<lynorian> yay qpdfview
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-16
<tsimonq2> hey Mirv
<tsimonq2> Mirv: what's the progress of the Qt 5.6 transition?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: ... :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: well I finally have some help
<Mirv> since last Thursday or so
<tsimonq2> that's nice :)
<Mirv> I'm not sure, it seems there's always just one more thing blocking and one new thing appearing in yakkety that blocks things
<Mirv> for example after GCC6 there's now glibc 2.24 breaking things
<tsimonq2> yeah
<Mirv> once again for example I hope those reruns Steve just did would mean everything would be better then
<tsimonq2> yeah hopefully :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: if this goes past Thursday, does this mean a whole lot of FFEs?
<tsimonq2> I assume not?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I think they are already "in" yakkety, so no problem. it's just that the things that are pending on this, for example I'm not sure if some of the KDE apps are still pending
<Mirv> anyway FFe:s would be granted for things that have been waiting for this
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> but it's a little bit more paperwork... :)
<Mirv> we're now waiting for new kernel o_O
<Mirv> I don't even ask..
<acheronuk> why would anything depend on a new kernel?
<Mirv> dependencies (somehow), needing a new kernel with updated dependencies
<tsimonq2> weird
<lynorian> bug 1327050
<ubot93> bug 1327050 in qupzilla (Ubuntu) "package libqupzilla1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qupzilla/libMouseGestures.so », qui appartient aussi au paquet qupzilla 1.6.6-1~trusty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327050
<tsimonq2> wxl: I forgot, how does one set memory limits with kernel parameters?
<tsimonq2> I think mem ?
<ianorlyn> tsimonq2, I would have to google that
<ianorlyn> not something I do often
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-19
<tsimonq2> so wxl, who should have to poke Rafael to upgrade lubuntu.me to WordPress 5.6? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: we have a ticket to move to canonical hosting, so they'll take care of all that
<tsimonq2> wxl: subscribe me?
<lynorian> wxl well eventually
<wxl> um i'll see if i can
<wxl> hahah no i actually managed to convince several very anti-change non-tech users that what we have is superior
<wxl> except for one guy, but he doesn't get any support with his dumb windows install XD
<lynorian> wxl do you mean for this to be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> doooork
 * teward coughs
<wxl> shaddup teward
<teward> what did I do wrong this time
<wxl> teward: coughed too loud :)
<teward> :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: have to request it. can't add it myself. but did request.
<tsimonq2> ok thanks wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: we're participating in Beta 1?
<tsimonq2> wxl: no reason not to, right? :)
<wxl> tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> wxl:
<wxl> sí
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> ok sir
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: replying to ubuntu-release
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> okj
<tsimonq2> *ok
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> OK
<tsimonq2> OK
<lynorian> yay did a test on my brothers desktop and yakkety seems to run no problems on it.
<lynorian> I was in a live session not installing to it though
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-20
<tsimonq2> !info liblxqt unstable
<ubot93> Package liblxqt does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info liblxqt sid
<ubot93> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: liquorix, partner, stable, testing, tor, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, vanir, videolan, virtualbox, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> !info liblxqt unstable
<tsimonq2> !info lxqt-about unstable
<ubot93> lxqt-about (source: lxqt-about): About screen for LXQt. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.0-4 (unstable), package size 43 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tsimonq2> !info liblxqt unstable
<ubot93> Package liblxqt does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<tsimonq2> either way, no LXQt 0.11 yet
<Unit193> ...Didn't get it the first time?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: shh, it's a combination of me being paranoid about errors in the bot and not remembering to change it after up arrow
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-21
<nphyreee> I just said this in #lubuntu instead of here on accident, sorry, but:
<nphyreee> hi folks, can I get some eyeballs on a confirmed bug in Lubuntu default dependencies? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/1178272
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1178272 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu: banshee, rhythmbox, etc cannot play audio without pulseaudio or gstreamer1.0-alsa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nphyreee> tl;dr gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio is installed by default, but gstreamer1.0-alsa should be installed by default in Lubuntu. probably an inappropriate dependency inherited from Ubuntu. verified from 13.04-16.04.
<nphyreee> thanks everyone for keeping my 2008 Macbook semi-usable :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-14
<lubot> saad falh was added by: saad falh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @saad falh, Welcome!
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-15
<gQuigs> any thoughts on if Lubuntu would want to drop flash too? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided, In Progress]
<lubot> <Netkas> What version of Ubuntu is lubuntu based off?
<gQuigs> lubot: the same one as it's version number..
<lubot> <Netkas> I think it's vulnerable to this new local root exploit
<wxl> @Netkas what where?
<lubot> <Netkas> Nevermind I saw the source code it's for Linux Ubuntu 4.8.0-58
<lubot> <Netkas> My bad, my apologies.
<lubot> <Sam> Hey friends!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/
<lubot> <Sam> where I can find promising open source projects which needs funding?
<lubot> <Sam> where heavy demand for their project milestones
<lubot> <wxl23> Bountysource, Patreon, Liberapay
<lubot> <Sam> Wow great!
<lubot> <Sam> Thanks
<teward> you could just give ME funding, because I do things in the Ubuntu world, but it's less 'heavy' demand and more 'i need to upgrade my resources" one-off funding
<teward> *laughs jokingly and drifts back into the shadows*
<wxl> of course considering how much you support nginx on ubuntu and the fact that ubuntu owns the cloud and nginx is at least a good 10-20 percent of all web servers, supporting you means supporting a lot of the web :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gQuigs, (this is a bridge to a Telegram channel) I think we should kill flash already. It's already in the LTS release and that's supported until 2019 (for Lubuntu) so I think that's fine to kill flash. Any objections @julienlavergne and @wxl23?
<wxl> burn it with fire, @tsimonq2
<wxl> there will be complaints but c'est la vie
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK. Do it gQuigs :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But we're still holding on to i386 for a while tho :P
<gQuigs> @tsimonq2 :)
<gQuigs> @tsimonq2 @wxl23 thanks both
<teward> wxl: true.  :P
<teward> I have a 'kill flash' concern - for Lubuntu removing it from default sounds fine, but you still need to be able to install it for 'legacy' purposes.
<teward> just my two cents.
<teward> :P
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I think that https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1710993 shows that it's probably time to add PulseAudio to the Xenial seed...
<lubot> Robbert Apeldoorn was added by: Robbert Apeldoorn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Robbert Apeldoorn, Welcome
<lubot> <Robbert Apeldoorn> Thanks👍
<lubot> <Robbert Apeldoorn> Im New to Linux/Lubuntu just configured my first install. Hoping to get some insights here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-20
<lubot> realbrucest was added by: realbrucest
<lubot> realbrucest was removed by: realbrucest
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @realbrucest, 😢
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> 🙈
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS28499fdf8bc3: Translated using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS28499fdf8bc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGScdbf98cc8cac: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScdbf98cc8cac
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-August/040436.html \o/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-14
<tsimonq2> Oh hai.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf booting in vbox the GRUB image looks blurry. is that just me?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's debian-cd.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I hacked up something but @VikingRedwolf really needs to get us a sharper image or an SVG.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I have an SVG for the logo but not the text + logo
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: Fun fact, boot screen on the live CD is just a directory of images in debian-cd and then it hands off to Plymouth.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I tried to use the image from Plymouth to no avail.
<wxl> okie
<wxl> should i make a bug/task for that?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> If @VikingRedwolf wants
<wxl> i'll wait to hear from him
<wxl> meanwhile i'm a little split about something
<wxl> it's great that double clicking on a .desktop asks if you want to open (edit) or execute
<wxl> it also sucks
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I totally get it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> They're implementing metadata upstream.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Soooo I'm thinking we can just ship metadata.
<wxl> it would be nice if we could set it to just execute it
<wxl> on a per file basis
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: Also, did you see that in Calamares I wrote a script which automatically selects a mirror based on geographic location?
<wxl> haven't got that far yet
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Right, that's the metadata.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> do any of the isos support upgrading frmo the iso any longer?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I don't think so.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Quite frankly I'm not concerned about that until 19.04.
<wxl> we already have a bug re: btrfs?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> What's wrong?
<wxl> failed with gpt/btrfs it seems
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Is btrfs-progs installed?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> trying it with mbr
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://share.riseup.net/#7Ma3Zf7fbFQXYHxYBiIZWQ the --target=i386-pc is interesting because this is amd64 but it seems the issue is related to the blocklist???
<wxl> this only seems to be the case with btrfs/gpt
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Try joining #calamares and pinging [ade] with your findings.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: should we have nm-tray in the menu? that seems weird. also maybe this is a virtualbox specific issue but it seems that if i try to "edit connections" off the context menu, nothing happens
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah, actually it's trying to run xterm -e nmtui-edit and xterm doesn't exist
<wxl> also don't we have something better than nmtui? i mean i love it but it's not pretty
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Uhm... Why not have nm-tray?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yeah, graphical connections editor is on the TODO list.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll need to FFe it.
<wxl> nm-tray good. nm-tray in the menu not great. unless you like having lots of nm-tray icons :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh... Huh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yeah no that shouldn't be there.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Create a task to blacklist it from the menu?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Either way I need to hit the hay
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Night
<wxl> nite
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: blacklist nm-tray from the menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, You can't use an SVG for boot. And I hate that. Only a bloody xpm thing and a PNG
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Are you using an hdpi screen?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, ...I need the SVG to make the PNG (or I need you to make one)
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Morning! :|
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Ah LOL
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No, and it's not because of that.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Well, it kinda is. .__.
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, No. It's mine.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Then make the bloody PNG
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so [ade] is not in a position to help and suggested filing an issue. meanwhile, how did we fix it before to get ubuntu-bug to use the right browser? it's trying to use qupzilla again
<wxl> inexplicably alternatives and lxqt-session both seem to consider falkon the default. xdg-open doesn't. oddly, xdg-open query default x-scheme-handler/http(s) and index/html all return firefox.desktop, but they seem to try to open qupzilla. there's no firefox anywhere. oddly xdg-open on an html file opens falkon, but only after reporting failing to find qupzilla vis a vis sensible-browser
<wxl> looks like both lynorian and i saw this before but i had called it resolved
<wxl> oh and there's no /usr/share/applications/falkon.desktop odd
<wxl> ok well i think i may have found the reason why it's spitting out firefox. /usr/share/applications/defaults.list -> /etc/gnome/defaults.list includes it
<wxl> the desktop file is org.kde.falkon.desktop
<wxl> still, setting it as default for index/html still reports a fail from sensible-browser not finding qupzilla
<wxl> setting it for x-scheme-handler/http still results in a fail trying to find qupzilla (sensible-browser not involved)
<wxl> sed -i 's/firefox/org\.kde\.falkon/g' /etc/gnome/defaults.lists doesn't seem to change anything, though
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1769780
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769780 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lubuntu next does not have mime type for html set to falkon it looks for non existant qupzilla" [Undecided, Expired]
<wxl> actually the /etc/gnome/defaults.list fixes ubuntu-bug's behavior-- but not xdg
<wxl> bug 1786976
<ubot93> Bug 1786976 in tripleo "Redfish username/password should be optional" [Low, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786976
<wxl> oops
<wxl> bug 1786986
<ubot93> Bug 1786986 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails trying to open qupzilla browser" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786986
<wxl> fat finger
<wxl> ^^ lynorian could you check that
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll look into it, thanks wxl
<wxl> it's freaking confounding
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> First guess: XDG.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Second guess: Falkon postinst script still hardcoding Qupzilla somewhere.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Third guess, upstream Falkon hasn't fully renamed yet.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> As a workaround we can symlink /usr/bin/qupzilla to /usr/bin/falkon or whatever but that's kinda hacky.
<wxl> xdg is being weird, but i don't think it's xdg
<wxl> technically there's two issues:
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I got upload access to fix the XDG stuff yesterday. 🤣
<wxl>  1. ubuntu-bug fails to open a browser.. this can be fixed by replacing firefox with org.kde.falkon in /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<wxl>  2. xdg-open fails to open http(s) URIs
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Use apt-file find to tell me where that file from 1) comes from.
<wxl> i'll bother with that next time i'm in front of the puter :)
<wxl> oh well i guess i'll download a vm on this machine
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<lynorian> wxl I think I had a similar bug I reported way back but I should test yours
<wxl> lynorian: the bug mentions yours and i had actually commented on that bug
<wxl> @tsimonq2: desktop-file-utils
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yup.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: note agaida's comment about xdg-open and the firefox angle. that's kind of the 3rd bug that has a relatively minor affect: the fact that no matter what, xdg-mime thinks firefox.desktop is the right browser to use
 * tsimonq2 stretches.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure.
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way; password strength checker in the installer, love it or hate it?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it seems relatively consistent with ubiquity but i haven't really checked its abilities
<wxl> wonder if it will let me use unicode :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because there's this sweet password checker library that Cala can be enabled to use.
<tsimonq2> I switched it on in the dailies a few days ago.
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> well
<wxl> huh
<wxl> it does let me use the same password as the username
<wxl> that might not be ideal
<tsimonq2> If people start b****ing at us, are you totes cool with saying "well, use a stronger password!" ?
<tsimonq2> I am, if you are.
<wxl> absolutely
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> but it also might not be working all that well (see above)
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/users/users.conf#L61
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's the info on it.
<wxl> you mean https://github.com/libpwquality/libpwquality is
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Our config: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/users.conf$13
<wxl> OOOOH GITHUB CAN VIEW MANPAGES
<wxl> https://github.com/libpwquality/libpwquality/blob/master/doc/man/pam_pwquality.8.pod
<wxl> i wnoder if usercheck would work
<wxl> probably not
<tsimonq2> Play with it; i.e. get a live ISO and tweak it on the live system.
<tsimonq2> /etc/calamares is where it's all installed.
<wxl> i suggest minLength: 8 personally but some people will hate me
<wxl> minclass: 4 is also my personal requirement
<wxl> you should explicitly include dictcheck: 1 (it should be default, but make sure)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Confirm that it works and maybe send a diff.
<tsimonq2> Maybe you can do your first Arcanist diff on Phab. ;)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so i just edit /etc/calamres/modules/users.conf and run calamares?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yup, but Cala has to be closed when you edit the file.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ohhhhhh, you see agaida's comment? It's after $BROWSER is set...
<wxl> oh jesus that's it????
<tsimonq2> On my Lubuntu Cosmic setup: 
<tsimonq2> $ echo $BROWSER
<tsimonq2> qupzilla
<wxl> i don't think this works
<tsimonq2> OH: I was right about postinst.
<wxl> (the password checker)
<tsimonq2> Harumph. :/
<wxl> dictcheck breaks it altogether
<wxl> but minclass=4 accepts only 2 classes
<wxl> actually it accepts only one
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2>     # if BROWSER variable is not set, check some well known browsers instead
<tsimonq2>     if [ x"$BROWSER" = x"" ]; then
<tsimonq2>         BROWSER=www-browser:links2:elinks:links:lynx:w3m
<tsimonq2>         if has_display; then
<tsimonq2>             BROWSER=x-www-browser:firefox:iceweasel:seamonkey:mozilla:epiphany:konqueror:chromium:chromium-browser:google-chrome:$BROWSER
<tsimonq2>         fi
<tsimonq2> We need to set x-www-browser in Falkon's postinst.
<tsimonq2>     fi
<tsimonq2> Yeah no.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Keep playing with it. ;)
<wxl> yeah nope
<wxl> even JUST including minclass=4 doesn't do anything
<wxl> it's brokeded
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> the only part that seems to work is the min and max length
<wxl> maybe libpwquality isn't available at build time?
<wxl> because that's the part that's not working
<tsimonq2> For Cala?
<tsimonq2> I mean, I can try it after this.
<wxl> the min/maxlength are actually built into Cala
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're right about needing a Cala build dep.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: wellllll the comments say as such XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i still don't understand how $BROWSER is set to qupzilla. unless it's already set (what would it be set by? it's not in falkon's postinst), looking at /usr/bin/xdg-open, $BROWSER should be x-www-browser:etc. which would just work
<wxl> indeed BROWSER=x-www-browser Just Works™
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd6652367c57e: Add a changelog entry for the Danish translation.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd6652367c57e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd2394fa5a6ba: Make the password detection runtime dep into a build dep.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd2394fa5a6ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS82b66ac9a3ec: Bump Standards-version to 4.2.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS82b66ac9a3ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8eeeac57c6db: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8eeeac57c6db
<wxl> @tsimonq2: strange is that on efi the live cd boots to the login screen. any idea what we need to do to fix that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> waaaaaaaat
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tested with efi mode in vbox to be fair but i doubt it'd be different on real hardware
<tsimonq2> wxl: Interesting, because it works fine on UEFI with QEMU.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also have real hardware.
<wxl> maybe a regression?
<tsimonq2> Nope, just tested with QEMU. I can test with Real Hardware in a few.
<wxl> bt-dubs https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1014
<ubot93> Issue 1014 in calamares/calamares "btrfs on GPT with BIOS fails" [Open]
<tsimonq2> Buggy VirtualBox is buggy. XD
 * wxl shrugs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd9dc0546f68b: Remove the build dep completely.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd9dc0546f68b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe628ebc084cd: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe628ebc084cd
<tsimonq2> wxl: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> wxl: I figured out the xdg-open stuff.
<tsimonq2> wxl: LXQt Session Settings -> Default Applications.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fixing.
<wxl> what? no
<tsimonq2> yuuuuuup.
<wxl> i checked that, i swear
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> That fixed it.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> look at that
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-default-settings (ubuntu/cosmic)$ grep -R "qupzilla"
<tsimonq2> src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/session.conf:BROWSER=qupzilla
<tsimonq2> src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/panel.conf:apps\2\desktop=/usr/share/applications/org.qupzilla.QupZilla.desktop
<wxl> so weird that it sets it via the variable
<wxl> personally i'd consider that a bug against lxqt-session
<tsimonq2> wxl: Blame agaida. XD
<wxl> i usually do
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSdc68d9f740e6: We use Falkon now, not Qupzilla (LP: #1786986).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSdc68d9f740e6
<wxl> what i don't understand is how that didn't affect anything else XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: BTW, do you see the fancy bug commenter? bug 1786986
<ubot93> Bug 1786986 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails trying to open qupzilla browser" [Medium, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786986
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> and this is why i say it's a problem the way they do things: too many systems working in too many different ways
<wxl> very nice
<wxl> btw <email address hidden> on lugito's launchpad profile
<wxl> you might want to spell it out (at, dot, etc)
<tsimonq2> Because it's some weird one of mine.
<tsimonq2> Long term we need to get IS to give us lugito@lubuntu.me and point it at a shared inbox for the team.
<wxl> no i mean in the text
<wxl> it appears that you're trying to provide a place for people to email about it
<tsimonq2> Right now it's MYGMAILACCOUNT+lugito@gmail.com
<tsimonq2> ohh
<tsimonq2> what
<tsimonq2> huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: You aren't logged into LP, are you?
<wxl> doesn't info@ go to all of us?
<wxl> not currently
<tsimonq2> wxl: Test out info@
<tsimonq2> I just hope it's not public.
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> Nope, that just goes to lubuntu-admins.
<wxl> same diff
<tsimonq2> If we had a private mailing list, I'd say that's fine.
<tsimonq2> But lugito@ might need sensitive info sent to it.
<wxl> i doubt it
<tsimonq2> Auth keys and whatnot.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I dunno man.
<wxl> if you're sending auth keys into a black hole you deserve what you get :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> OK, fine.
<tsimonq2> I'll change the email address in LP.
<tsimonq2> wxl: But you wanna talk to IS about pointing lugito@ to lubuntu-admins?
<wxl> naw, i'd just put info. same diff.
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's this? https://launchpad.net/~bfwxl
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> one i use for work
<wxl> i rarely use it
<tsimonq2> ahh.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-15
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why are we not using cmst?
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> do you offhand know their roadmap for release?
<wxl> oh heck wrong channel
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Because it's a platform expectation for Ubuntu flavors to use Network Manager.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And cmst is completely incompatible and bricks networking with Network Manager.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> agaida doesn't understand that we have platform expectations as an Ubuntu flavor. :P
<wxl> that sucks
<wxl> that said i'm on the road to figuring out this issue with running edit connections
<wxl> end of the road no less
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I filed an issue upstream to make a dialog for it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because that's ultimately what we need.
<wxl> ok so if we use upstream defaults (as of 8 years ago!) of 800x600 for the window, problem solved
<wxl> well, that and exchanging xterm for qterminal
<wxl> so it needs to be fixed in both nm-tray and lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> now to figure out arcanist
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-16
<lubot5> Sophianhadi666 was added by: Sophianhadi666
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any reason we don't have .arcconfigs in the repos?
<wxl> btw calamares GPT/btrfs bug aint' a bug but we'll get a warning https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1014
<ubot93> Issue 1014 in calamares/calamares "btrfs on GPT with BIOS fails" [Open]
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Because it's easier to do per-user .arcconfigs, unless you want to do it yourself. ;)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ack
<wxl> so i want to make that change to nm-tray and lubuntu-default-settings. i've got arc installed. walk me briefly through the workflow to getting that done?
<wxl> maybe throwing me an .arcconfig might be useful, too
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I typically follow https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_diff/
<wxl> so git clone; vi stuff; arc diff and then i'm done?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I think so
<wxl> k lemme try that. can you throw me a copy of your .arcconfig? (sans important stuff)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I don't have it on hand right now, sorry :(
<lynorian> what about xfs?
<wxl> xfs isn't even an option is it?
<tsimonq2> I think it is?
<wxl> pretty sure it's not
<tsimonq2> bet
<wxl> i think it can be, but it's not
<wxl> what packages has our configuration for calamares in it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: calamares-settings-ubuntu
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#gJzSh9U_iZbObyVjmltOeA
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaaaaah
<tsimonq2> damnit XD
<wxl> no xfs there
<wxl> however
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<wxl> you seem to suggest that there's packages for everything
<tsimonq2> wxl: You like that lugito feature? XD
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: Try installing xfsprogs and restarting the installer.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: works. what about zfs?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Waaaaaaaaait, Cala has support for that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ubiquity doesn't.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> would be great if it did! let's find out!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't think it does. :(
<tsimonq2> But try hunting for the kpmcore folks in #cala.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of 19.04 features: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/133
<ubot93> Issue 133 in lxqt/lxqt "Task manager Global menu plugin" [Open]
<wxl> boo https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/533
<ubot93> Issue 533 in calamares/calamares "ZFS support" [Open]
<wxl> tl;dr we'll take it if someone wants it
<wxl> @tsimonq2: diff sent. I see lugito doesn't provide any notifications. oh well :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Replied.
<wxl> and back at you :)
<tsimonq2> And back at you. :)
<wxl> and again :)
<tsimonq2> Not yet.
<wxl> bah
<tsimonq2> If I wanted to be nitpicky I'd tell you s/Origin\/Author/Author/ and s/ubuntu\/+source\/nm-tray\/+bug//
<wxl> that's pretty darn nitpicky
<wxl> especially the latter!
<tsimonq2> It's also an unwritten standard. :P
<tsimonq2> sbeattie nabbed me on both before.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Good Enough to upload.
<wxl> oh let me fix it
<wxl> i want to!
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Full spec, btw: https://dep-team.pages.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<wxl> um hm
<wxl> bug 1786978
<ubot93> Bug 1786978 in nm-tray (Ubuntu) "nm-tray edit connections fails because xterm is not installed" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786978
<wxl> ah you gave me that sed all wrong
<wxl> i guess the emoji shortcodes don't work
<wxl> too bad
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I noticed that :(
<wxl> i'm pretty sure github supports that
<wxl> it's funny too because if you type them into a text field, they pull up a little context menu to search, but they only seem useful for that. if you click on one, it replaces it with the emoji. typing in :poop: does not work
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> so what do you usually use for patches?
<tsimonq2> I typically `mkdir debian/patches; quilt new patch-name.patch && quilt edit FILE && quilt refresh && quilt header --dep3 -e`
<wxl> kk
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know why the heck i can't freaking ssh clone default-settings? it just doesn't show that as an option
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because it's just a wholesale clone from LP.
<tsimonq2> Should we move it over to Phab?
<wxl> even the non-archive one?
<tsimonq2> huh?
<tsimonq2> Our packaging is in LP, not Phab.
<wxl> there's an archive one and a non-archive one
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<tsimonq2> Archive is from LP, that's the (lowercase c) canonical archive copy.
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings-archive/
<tsimonq2> Don't touch that. :)
<tsimonq2> Just lubuntu-default-settings.
<wxl> right
<wxl> so tl;dr yeah, i think having it in phab would be great
<tsimonq2> mkay
<tsimonq2> Moving.
<wxl> arc/differential is soooooooooooooooooooooo much nicer than lp
<wxl> i bet merging is even easier
<tsimonq2> Boop, done: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just a CLI tool.
<wxl> cool thx
<wxl> i'll get the other half of that bug fixed in a sec or two
<tsimonq2> mkay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING0eff4aec1312: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING0eff4aec1312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING8616a50f3d3c: Depend upon libicu-dev >= 59 (Closes: #905596).] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING8616a50f3d3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING935773957513: Add ~ to build dependencies to let the package be backported.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING935773957513
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING6a50fb70725e: Depend upon libvpx >= 1.7.0~] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING6a50fb70725e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGafdd57457dbc: Use x-terminal-emulator in lieu of xterm for connection editing. (LP: #1786978)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGafdd57457dbc
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just had to do `arc download T3` then `arc land` and BOOM.
<wxl> that's what i mean
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING0aaaef89db32: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING0aaaef89db32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcc489ee1586b: Add debian/files to .gitignore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGcc489ee1586b
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uploaded.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<wxl> yep thx u
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where's that lubuntu-default-settings patch? ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGaa708e8c0dc2: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGaa708e8c0dc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING9956a04b4be9: Build depend upon libharfbuzz >= 1.6.0~ as required by the code.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING9956a04b4be9
<wxl> it's coming
<wxl> you keep commenting on crap so shush :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do we have the shortlink thing somewhat ready?
<tsimonq2> Hmm, were we blocked on a domain or something?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> May.
<tsimonq2> *Kay
<wxl> aw hell nevermind that
<wxl> stupid instructions you gave me still put crap in there
<tsimonq2> Did I mention there's a guide?
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, changelog should be 0.55
<tsimonq2> Not even the right branch, in fact.
<tsimonq2> Switch to ubuntu/cosmic.
<wxl> aw crap is that not the default?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i just assumed. it's the branch that shows on phab
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, you got a fix? :)
<wxl> almost there
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> i might end up creating a new diff out of this. we'll see
<wxl> there
<wxl> oh yikes https://phab.lubuntu.me/config/issue/mysql.mode/
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> Ignore it.
<tsimonq2> Simple config fix..
<wxl> Phabricator does not work properly with this mode enabled. O_O
<tsimonq2> It's in the docs.
<tsimonq2> Our internal ones.
<tsimonq2> That SQL thing.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hm
<wxl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSe5b26ff71b23: Set qterminal window size to upstream default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe5b26ff71b23
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute...
<tsimonq2> Reverting.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Still the wrong branch.
<wxl> wth
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING124f9eaee974: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING124f9eaee974
<wxl> i checked and double checked
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGda6a0b8bd5c2: Make qtpositioning5-dev depend upon libqt5positioningquick5.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGda6a0b8bd5c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGee6965c6e2ae: No-op wrap-and-sort.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGee6965c6e2ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING8c263944917f: Update symbols files with buildds' logs.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING8c263944917f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING898623fd79c4: Update Standards-Version to 4.2.0, no changes required.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING898623fd79c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGa57f611f4025: Release to unstable.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGa57f611f4025
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then blame Arc I think.
<wxl> lubuntu-default-settings/debian→ git branch                                            
<wxl>   master                                                                                                             
<wxl> * ubuntu/cosmi
<wxl> ugh well you get the idea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS3746bad46813: Revert "Set qterminal window size to upstream default."] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS3746bad46813
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D5
<tsimonq2> Master.
<tsimonq2> I have to sleep though.
<tsimonq2> Super tired; I drove something like six hours today.
<wxl> where do you see the master thingy?
<wxl> oh i see it in the commit
<wxl> so maybe it wasn't me that screwed it up :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: The changelog is a smoking gun
<tsimonq2> It's obvious :)
<wxl> wth
<wxl> oh well works now uhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: arc diff ubuntu/cosmic
<wxl> something about the branching on the git end didn't work. it should work now
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> ok now i'm going to bed ):
<tsimonq2> Same
<tsimonq2> Nai
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0ede70703000: Set qterminal window size to upstream default. (LP: #1786978)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0ede70703000
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE8e3022b1cf80: DSC file for 0.4.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE8e3022b1cf80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE4a8fd6b2872d: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE4a8fd6b2872d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE0561aa39afb0: Use x-terminal emulator in lieu of xterm for connection edits.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE0561aa39afb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEe66085a52574: Bump the internal version, missed in the new upstream release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEe66085a52574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEbfcfdc326d74: Import patches-applied version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEbfcfdc326d74
<wxl> @tsimonq2: those two changes weren't uploaded? :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: if we add QuickExec=true to the [Behavior] stanza of /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf on the live system only, users could simply double click on the desktop icon to launch the installer.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so how can i affect something about the live system only???
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe an alternative method might be through through calamares-settings-lubuntu
<wxl> best error message ever: Refusing to render service to dead parents.
<wxl> thanks pkexec, you rule
<wxl> so pcmanfm-qt silently fails to open as root with that error. kill pcmanfm-qt and run in terminal to see it
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll go ahead and upload.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Talk to agaida about the metadata.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm just shocked. i've never seen you move so slowly XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> what do you mean by metadata?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We're implementing per-file metadata upstream.
<wxl> oh that
<wxl> well, while we wait for that, we have a solution at hand
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS116ac9543a31: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS116ac9543a31
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have four things in mind to do today on my end:
<tsimonq2>  1. Write a packaging guide for us to keep in our wiki.
<tsimonq2>  2. Reorganize irssi so I can be in all the channels again.
<tsimonq2>  3. Work on shuffling around the Cala settings so Lubuntu can do Pi images.
<tsimonq2>  4. Try to crank a newsletter out.
<wxl> 1. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, s/guide/standard/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE5a9c218a7c1b: DSC file for 1.9] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE5a9c218a7c1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3e3832b8ec1e: Import patches-unapplied version 1.9 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3e3832b8ec1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE768f6df462f5: Import patches-applied version 1.9 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE768f6df462f5
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm not done yet, but this is the general gist: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/
<wxl> looks good
<wxl> i'll maybe get to work on a simple "fix a bug with phab" although i have to find a slightly more streamlined work flow when it comes to the whole notion of grabbing the source, making the changes to get the patch and then copying it over to the git folder and then removing the unneeded source bits so as to not cause problems
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOa933ae009a9d: Add the nm-tray packaging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOa933ae009a9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOe1a859fc5e7a: Don't fail if the regex doesn't match.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOe1a859fc5e7a
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK.
<tsimonq2> Alright, packaging doc should be done. Let me know if I'm missing something.
 * tsimonq2 reorganizes irssi
<tsimonq2> Heyo.
<tsimonq2> All done.
<tsimonq2> Finally, all good. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ooooh, autoexpansion feature just landed in upstream lxqt-panel.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING25d5748997fd: Change the Uploaders to Ubuntu uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING25d5748997fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING82ed4f2785d6: Update Standards-version to 4.2.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING82ed4f2785d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING03ff31866171: Add an autoexpansion feature to the spacer plugin.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING03ff31866171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGd20ac88a1de1: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGd20ac88a1de1
<wxl> @tsimonq2: wuzzat?
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> I love lubuntu
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, For the spacer plugin
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @luca_aleksandr, :D
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think the bots got confused when two changes refer to the same bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/+bug/1786978
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1786978 in nm-tray (Ubuntu) "nm-tray edit connections fails because xterm is not installed" [Undecided, Fix Committed]
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Nuh uh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I manually hacked that one
<wxl> ahh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE3f3263c54e65: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE3f3263c54e65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd22007f2dc12: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd22007f2dc12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEf6104a2edbf1: Definitely remove plugin-clock] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEf6104a2edbf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEc0ae8becd70b: volume: Do not auto-unmute on volume change] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEc0ae8becd70b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE67d5f0985f71: Allow plugin's "static" configration change] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE67d5f0985f71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEaf900b0f6496: Add auto-expansion feature] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEaf900b0f6496
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE4622505ce1b3: Use QStringLiteral whenever possible] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE4622505ce1b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE38f580272b22: Add "override" to declarations] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE38f580272b22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE211dc6119fbe: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE211dc6119fbe
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-17
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-9/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG63188509ac11: Publish the 9th newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG63188509ac11
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1030289303631486976
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so i've spent all night faffing around with compiling libfm-qt/pcmanfm-qt to confirm that using pkexec for the switch user command fails, even upstream. however, the default for upstream, lxqt-sudo, which we appear to have on our install, works fine. platform requirement?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Could you be more clear about your question?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why are we using pkexec, which appears to be problematic, versus using lxqt-sudo? Tool → Open As Root in pcmanfm-qt if you want to see the silent fail of pkexec. or kill pcmanfm-qt and run it in a terminal to see it complain (dead parents)
<tsimonq2> wxl: In that case, let's use lxqt-sudo :)
<wxl> i mean i just odn't know why we changed it
<wxl> it's not the upstream standard
<tsimonq2> Where did we change it?
<wxl> and i can't imagine debian changed it. undoubtably agaida would crap himself
<wxl> well we have to figure out where it's from
<tsimonq2> wxl: Try looking in lubuntu-default-settings.
<tsimonq2> Our XDG settings.
<wxl> yeah i'm getting there
<wxl> it's all your fault
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4a3fafc80834a8d167702f92c02d02bcd12c024d
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, that shouldn't say gksu 'cause that's stupid. XD
<tsimonq2> But yeah, throw me a diff fixing it.
<wxl> working on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, we hit 4,000 Twitter followers.
 * tsimonq2 yawns.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need to hit the hay.
<wxl> oh nice
<tsimonq2> You have ~ 5 mins ;)
<wxl> sorry, we were watching Travellers
<wxl> we turned it off
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> np
<wxl> packaging wiki helped
<tsimonq2> Oh really? :D
<wxl> yep. actually, the quiltrc helped a ton
<tsimonq2> From r/Linux, btw:
<tsimonq2> ITT: uninformed comments from people hating on Mir who don't even know that what Mir is. Mir is a compositor that now supports the Wayland protocol. This has nothing to do with the failed Mir API that was a competitor to Wayland. Global hotkeys and screen recording works on Mir.
<tsimonq2> So this is a good thing, unless you want every desktop environment to have to reinvent the wheel and write their own wayland compositor with incompatible features. Want screen recording? You need KDE. Want gamma/redshift you need GNOME. Want global hot keys?, You need to switch to sway. Wayland has fractured the Desktop. Mir is helping to put the pieces back together.
<tsimonq2> SOMEONE is smart.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, awesome :D
<wxl> so let me ask you about your workflow
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> you have a git repo in which you do your arc'ing
<wxl> and then obviously you have the source (i assume you pull-lp-source your way to it)
<tsimonq2> I see where you're going with this.
<tsimonq2> And, no XD
<wxl> after you've done the work of making the patch in the source, do you just copy the patch directory over to your git repo?
<tsimonq2> I usually `uscan --download-current-version` then extract the tar into the Git repo, do the changes, then `rm -rf !(debian) .pc/`
<wxl> huh cool ok, i'll give that a go next time
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did you have that diff handy and ready to go or can I go to bed? ;)
<wxl> almost there
<wxl> on the way
<wxl> huh. i just tried uscan on the nm-tray folder i still have laying around and it failed
<wxl> no matching hrefs for version 0.4.0 but that's definiately one of the tags 
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Try wgetting it manually
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Alternatively, just get the tar from LP
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> !upkg nm-tray
<wxl> hahahah what's that factoid?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Yes, that's a bang. :P)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's a DuckDuckGo query!
<wxl> oh huh
<wxl> um
<wxl> so you don't want it changed?
<tsimonq2> wxl: See again.
<tsimonq2> wxl: btw you should totes join #mir-server.
<wxl> k
<wxl> surprised by the need for a new changelog entry
<tsimonq2> 1.9 is already in the archive.
<wxl> oh duh
<wxl> and so this is 2.0?
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> semver
<tsimonq2> 1.10
<wxl> k
<wxl> do you have to dch -r releasename?
<tsimonq2> nope
<wxl> huh
<tsimonq2> Should autodetect it, if you're on Cosmic.
<wxl> well i am running on bionic
<tsimonq2> Otherwise just sed it manually. XD
<wxl> there we go
<tsimonq2> wxl: 1.10
<wxl> oh wth
<wxl> stupid dch -r messed it up!
<wxl> somtimes that command is dumb as a bag of rocks
<tsimonq2> No, it expects the packager to have common sense XD
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, you'll like this casper upload I just sponsored: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.395
<wxl> what's with the diff on changelog?
<wxl> whitespace changes?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> boo
<tsimonq2> I have a Vim macro :)
<wxl> oh we consider that a feature then? :/
 * wxl grumbles something about unreadable
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> that is such an easy fix re: empty pasword
<tsimonq2> Enjoy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/1.10
<tsimonq2> It is.
<wxl> yay thx
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> wxl: We should eventually work on getting you PPU for the Lubuntu packageset, if you're up for it :)
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> So I can go to bed and not have to wait for you XD
<wxl> working on this little stuff will go a long way
<tsimonq2> Absolutely.
<wxl> i nearly forget everything i did as a kubuntu yellow belt
<tsimonq2> Thank you so much!
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<wxl> hey that reminds me
<wxl> next newsletter let's do a big bold call for people to really hard test things
<wxl> like, not just follow install testcases
<wxl> but try every single piece of every single little function there is
<tsimonq2> Good idea.
<wxl> maybe we make a schedule for it even on the wiki
<tsimonq2> I'll set it up, but you wanna write out that part? :)
<wxl> people can sign up for a particular package they want to beat on
<tsimonq2> You can Just Push It if you want to.
<tsimonq2> Fo sho
<wxl> yeah sure
<wxl> just saying it out loud so one or both of us can remember to do it :)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> because that's how i've been uncovering all these bugs
<wxl> lifting up rocks :)
<wxl> we have to remember the importance of doing this because what we're doing right now is a vast change in functionality relative to the past, so it needs a different approach
<wxl> we haven't had any testing like this in a long, long time
<wxl> probably back to when lsc first came out :/
<tsimonq2> eew
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I'm totally with you here.
<tsimonq2> And if you have the time/energy, it'd be cool to get you to drive it. :)
<wxl> could you build up a little table of all the packages?
<tsimonq2> After I sleep. ;)
<wxl> i'll work on a write up
<wxl> yeah of course
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd5c74d26d992: Start the next newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd5c74d26d992
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, do whatever you want in posts/newsletter/10/post.md but don't remove "NOTICE"
<tsimonq2> It's a placeholder.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, go ham.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> I should 😴   for real here. o/
<wxl> see yuz
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> oh?
<wxl> one last thing before you go
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> last thing i promise
<wxl> qt migration?
<wxl> we going to get together on that still?
<wxl> or did you just mainline a bunch of coffee? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Really, it's just about reading and understanding this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> Interpret this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<tsimonq2> And then this thing: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<tsimonq2> The latter reeeaaaaallllly sucks, but slangasek gave me a script Laney wrote. Finding...
<tsimonq2> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/update-output-helper/view/head:/update-output-helper
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's really no expertise required, just the ability to soak in everything the wiki says.
<tsimonq2> Pointers would be appreciated but I just haven't had the time :(
<wxl> so you know what you're doing here or no?
<tsimonq2> I do.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so just need help doing it
<tsimonq2> It's just one big pile of mess.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> ok, well, we'll put our heads together at some point
<wxl> maybe crack of dawn saturday
<tsimonq2> It'll take me like six hours to intepret exactly what all of this is doing on my own.
<tsimonq2> Sure, Saturday works.
<wxl> like 6 my time
<tsimonq2> wfm
<wxl> that's like 9 yours!
<tsimonq2> 8
<wxl> bah don't be a baby
<wxl> :)
<wxl> fine, 6:30
<tsimonq2> Worst case scenario I'm having dinner with slangasek on Wednesday. XD
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> But yeah, 6:30 Eastern^MPacific works.
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> when you uscan i assume you -destdir something?
<tsimonq2> Nope. ;)
<tsimonq2> Regardless, I'm super happy with how this cycle's going. I think this is the most work-filled cycle Lubuntu has had in a while, at least since I joined.
<wxl> wth sort of weird history expansion is that !(debian) business?
<wxl> well a lot of that has to do with you. i mean not only the work you're doing but steering the boat.
<tsimonq2> I think you're right :)
<tsimonq2> But I dunno, Bash just DTRT here
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I seriously need to sleep
<tsimonq2> bai
<wxl> o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE4e75e3df0d63: DSC file for 1.10] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE4e75e3df0d63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0ffcde4d774a: Import patches-unapplied version 1.10 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0ffcde4d774a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE1fa801e45ad2: Import patches-applied version 1.10 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE1fa801e45ad2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe91b5b2d3d63: Translated using Weblate (French)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe91b5b2d3d63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS76432697a7b1: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS76432697a7b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb4e5b3810483: Translated using Weblate (French)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb4e5b3810483
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbef3de726154: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbef3de726154
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS9a4bdea0b9e5: Translated using Weblate (French)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS9a4bdea0b9e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS6f1a52dc0ec7: Merge branch 'origin/ubuntu/cosmic' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS6f1a52dc0ec7
<wxl> would be nice if WE understood this better @tsimonq2 https://cmpwn.com/@sir/100565872170217951 XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://github.com/wizbright/waybox
<WizBright> oh hai
<wxl> oh now that's just funny.
<wxl> how long have you been lurking here WizBright ? :)
<WizBright> just today lol
<WizBright> :)
<wxl> well good to have you
<WizBright> I was interested when I saw the announcement
<wxl> i bet
<wxl> it's all pretty new stuff
<wxl> right now we're working hard at making the switch from lxde -> lxqt so that announcement is more future than anything but we've got it cooking on the back burner
<wxl> WizBright: what's your normal distro of choice?
<WizBright> I'm on arch
<wxl> wow not even a debian relative. thanks for giving us the time of day ;)
<WizBright> I've been on linux mint, debian (at one point, I think it was stable), and then arch for the past few years
<wxl> how's mir from aur?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1588b33ebac3: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1588b33ebac3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2106753efa45: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2106753efa45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7a2bfdb50cb2: Translated using Weblate (French)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7a2bfdb50cb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS71ea46cde56d: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS71ea46cde56d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc677c371ca78: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc677c371ca78
<WizBright> I haven't tried it to be honest.
<WizBright> I've been on openbox after I found it
<WizBright> I will give it a try
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSe243fd0b35e8: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe243fd0b35e8
<wxl> love to hear what you think, especially given your openbox leanings
<sircmpwn> hi there
<WizBright> o/ sircmpwn 
<wxl> wow it's a mastoparty in here
<sircmpwn> nice announcement today
<sircmpwn> if you need any help with qtlayershell or wayland in general, feel free to ping me
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hey hey hey :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome to the party!
<wxl> as i said to WizBright earlier, we're kind of looking into the distant future. this cycle, we're working really hard on the transition from lxde to lxqt. once that settles out, we can focus a little more on the wayland business
<sircmpwn> last time I spoke with lxqt about wayland they weren't particularly friendly
<sircmpwn> good luck
<wxl> yikes https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/10
<ubot93> Issue 10 in lxqt/lxqt "Wayland support" [Open]
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> They want to do it via KWin.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I don't care if we have to freaking fork: I'm not doing it via KWin.
<WizBright> Yeah, that issue is... a mess.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I haven't read the whole thing to be honest.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I noped out real quick when someone said "systemd"
<wxl> it calms down a bit after a while
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Wow, look at this blog comment:
<lubot5> "Emanuele Antonio Faraone
<lubot5> When I saw that you are going to switch to Mir I immediately went to complete the italian translation in Weblate, just because now I believe again in Lubuntu and translating is the only way I can help!"
<wxl> nice
<wxl> now if only we can make this all happen given other factors
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I don't think it'll be a problem.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: Good start on that packaging tutorial!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: thanks. and thanks to you, i know a little bit more about pattern matching in bash :)
<lubot5> Hans Möller was added by: Hans Möller
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Thanks @tsimonq2 I hope I can help.
<wxl> @Hans you need any help knowing how to help? :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> If it exista todo list with expertices needed it will be helpfull. At this moment I have transalted to Spanish and some in German in weblate and some releases testings.
<wxl> so you primarily want to help in translation, correct?
<wxl> i can't coerce you to become a tester or a developer? :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I've done some testing I have reported this bug, which at least form e is important https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/1730411. I don't believe my skills in programming are enough to be a developer, and my time is also limited. In translation I don't see there are pending translations for Spanish in weblate (maybe I'm not looking in the correct place).
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I've also have some 32bit machines, In case they are needed for testing.
<wxl> ok, well it sounds like you're interested in any way you can help. that's a good sign :)
<wxl> first things first: bug @tsimonq2 about anything related to translations. i suspect that weblate should pretty much take care of itself, but i'm not sure. i know he's also got translations for blog entries that are handled in a separate way. get him to explain it and we can make some documentation for others.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> 👍
<wxl> secondly, "developement" doesn't always mean "programming"
<wxl> in fact, i'm working on a packaging guide that should instruct cli-friendly users on how to fix simple bugs
<wxl> sometimes it means knowing where to look for things, but you can always ask. we'd be more than happy to walk you through fixing things
<wxl> for example, look at this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D6
<wxl> basically, it boils down to a 2-line change to a configuration file.
<wxl> those sorts of things exist out there
<wxl> regarding testing, i would say that you should definitely be testing (especially on the 32 bit machines). certainly as we approach the release date, on a regular basis.
<wxl> the other thing we could really use is people going through every single function of every application to try to see if we can find some bugs. (that fix above is from such testing as i've been doing). i'm planning a bigger and more coordinated call to action about this, but there's no reason to wait
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Ok, I can do that.
<wxl> now let me look at this bug real quick
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> the one I created in launchpad?
<wxl> yes
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ok, In a 2 monitor environment with extended monitor. In lxde you cand chose different wallpapers for each monitor
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> but in lxqt you can only chose 1 wallpaper.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> iirc upstream marked as "Won't Fix" on a technicality
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That's on my post Feature Freeze TODO list.
<wxl> it's not won't fix currently is it?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Upstream.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm determined to fix it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Unless you wanted to.
<wxl> you're saying openbox
<wxl> looking at the upstream bug (time has changed) maybe it's not
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I can't tell if it's an openbox thing or LXQt thing.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Probably the latter.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> It shouldn't be openbox, I can chose 2 different ones now with openbox+lxde
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> from what i've read is not an easy fix https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1175
<wxl> i would advise changing the description to make it clear than openbox+lxde works fine but openbox+lxqt does not
<wxl> it also might be interesting to swap in another window manager (kwin might be a good choice) and see what happens
<wxl> you could do that in a vm and it should behave appropriately if you set up the vm correctly
<wxl> OH
<wxl> it's pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1175#issuecomment-253851179
<ubot93> Issue 1175 in lxqt/lxqt "Wallpaper settings should treat multiple screens correctly" [Open]
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ok, I will do that. Anyway, I was thinking in a workaround which is an application that "merges" 2 wallpapers in one big. And you can use the big one as wallpaper, like this https://github.com/GabMus/HydraPaper/
<wxl> remember we run pcmanfm-qt --desktop --profile=lxqt or which
<wxl> ^^^^ @tsimonq2 
<wxl> i wonder what happens if you don't use --desktop
<wxl> that might be something to try, too
<wxl> you'd have to kill the running pcmanfm-qt process and you'd want to keep the --profile=lxqt switch when you run it again
<wxl> by the way hans it would be useful to file bugs with `ubuntu-bug some-package` because it will pull in some additional information. that said, what is the most recent version of lubuntu/pcmanfm-qt you have tested this with?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I haven't tested in a while I believe I tested it in 17.10. Tonight (Chile time GMT-3 now) I will make a test environment to test
<wxl> i think it would be best to try it out in one of the dailies
<wxl> since "lubuntu-next" isn't really well supported
<wxl> well, it's not supported XD
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> jajaj, yes I have donwloaded one to do the tests.
<wxl> unfortunately hydra-paper is gtk :/
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> yes, but the principle might be usefull as a workaround.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I mean, paste 2 wallpapers side by side.
<wxl> looks like feh can do it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Feh#Set_the_wallpaper
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ok, I will add it to the "to-test" list
<wxl> ahhh there's a larger list https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications#Wallpaper_setters
<wxl> i'll add this stuff to that bug but if you come up with a brilliant solution, let us know
<wxl> i do not usually use two monitors so you better than me!
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> 👍
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 did we get the build depends for calamares/password stuff?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, We did but it's stuck with Qt.
<wxl> whatcha mean?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Feature Freeze only applies to new stuff in proposed, not stuck stuff.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> calamares won't migrate until Qt does.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> right
<wxl> duh
<wxl> ok tomorrow morning
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup.
<wxl> k did you see what i said above about docs for translations? especially as we are pulling people in because of mir, we need to make it clear how to contribute. do we need to do anything on the backend to maintain the work to be done on weblate btw?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Not really.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll document it this afternoon.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Then I want to get everything that we can't get in via a Feature Freeze loophole done.
<wxl> ok. make sure to deal with whatever we need to do for the blog posts
<wxl> meanwhile i'll work on making hans a developer :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd0abb5524550: Add translation credits.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd0abb5524550
<wxl> @Hans you might want to glance at this and make sure it looks good.. and translate it, too! https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/translating/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is there some sort of different language options to phab?
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's the blog, but I was just going to ask you what your workflow is for submitting to Phab.
<tsimonq2> Because for translating to the blog, that's not something Weblate supports. :/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do you mean? submitting what exactly?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Submitting translated blog posts.
<wxl> oh well i haven't worked one out yet but i'm sure i'll just vi my way through it
<wxl> and either use git or arc
<tsimonq2> wxl: The current workflow is "add it to a YAML array and stick a specially-named Markdown file in this one directory."
<tsimonq2> So, I'm curious to see if we can make a generic guide for submitting patches with Phab.
<wxl> yeah and that's not super friendly but it's what we got for now
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey's getting the hang of it it seems.
<wxl> arc diff should be the way to do it
<tsimonq2> arc diff just DTRT?
<wxl> pretty much
<wxl> i mean it does all the stuff for you
<wxl> you know all you have to do is make changes to a git repo, git add -A, then arc diff
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> Do you have to git add?
<wxl> actually i'm not even sure that's necessary
<wxl> i'm just anal about doing it
<tsimonq2> ah
<wxl> it will also keep users from having to answer questions they're not sure about
<wxl> git add -A is unambiguous
<wxl> we should look at changing the template for diffusion for that repo
<wxl> don't know if that's a thing or not but we definately don't need "test plan"
<wxl> and perhaps it should make you the default subscriber?
<tsimonq2> Oh and also, I went through and manually edited everything, but visibility is set to "All Users" not "Public"
<wxl> oh not diffusion
<wxl> differential sorry
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/T12276
<wxl> OHHHH so THAT"S why the arc docs mention git commit. it can fill out the templates
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/w/guides/arcanist_workflows/#facebook-workflow
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS51d5e2fa9693: Use lxqt-sudo instead of pkexec as switch user command.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS51d5e2fa9693
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS31862b2267cf: Translated using Weblate (French)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS31862b2267cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS75bb1bcd6711: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS75bb1bcd6711
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS38c3b152e29f: Fix whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS38c3b152e29f
<tsimonq2> wxl: Pretty darn cool that Facebook is using Phab too.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> depending on your perspective :)
<wxl> it WILL mean that they'll get things changed
<wxl> i can just see it now:
<wxl> joe-blow-open-source: hey, can you add this feature?
<wxl> phab: ain't nobody got time for that?
<wxl> facebook: but we'd like that feature, too
<tsimonq2> KDE has the same deal going on.
<wxl> phab: yes, sir, how high would you like me to jump?!
<tsimonq2> Paid support trumps all.
<wxl> speaking of which my new thing is to go to my favorite local coffee roaster and get their fantastic breakfast sandwich every morning while i work on lubuntu stuff. so when are you going to start reimbursing me? XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: When the whole Lubuntu.net bs is dealt with. ;)
<wxl> i know, i was kidding
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i mean, realistically, i'm pretty cheap :)
<wxl> i like my coffee black, after all
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS1c2f29db2335: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS1c2f29db2335
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSfdbd4fc68a0a: Merge branch 'origin/ubuntu/cosmic' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSfdbd4fc68a0a
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-18
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey, so one more thing to look into.
<tsimonq2> Only in some circumstances, when installing new software, the menu looks weird when searching.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 179x90) https://i.imgur.com/O44B47W.jpg e.g.
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'll be up early tomorrow to do Qt stuff with ya.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> 6:30 your time :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: if we don't have metadata, i want to implement turning quickexec on before releasing 18.10. that said, how do i get a change applied only to what's on the live system?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i assume your concern with the search in the menu is the fact that it's showing a category rather than an actual item. i can't seem to make that happen. do you have idea what state you were in or what you did ahead of time?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that said, i can easily get the menu to strangely increase in width for some searches. interestingly, y works fine. a doesn't: https://share.riseup.net/#KLiqOulzj6rEax4zp_4Jtg
<wxl> @tsimonq2: oddly the max width setting on the mainmenu plugin doesn't seem to do anything
<wxl> could this be a theme issues @VikingRedwolf? https://share.riseup.net/#KLiqOulzj6rEax4zp_4Jtg versus https://share.riseup.net/#QB4ulwtu6ijiYfiEi-P1uA
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, lack of metadata> There isn't a good way to do it... The only thing we could consider doing is hacking livecd-rootfs by throwing in a script which seds the config file in the XDG directory then revert it during the install.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah, I know, the menu thing is super hard to reproduce :/ I'll try to get something reproducable.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It's not theming.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It can be a lot of things but I'm 99.99% sure it ain't the theme.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I do think that for 19.04 we should try to make the menu more featureful.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> At minimum add a favorites selection.
<tsimonq2> WizBright: I just connected the docs, you're that waybox person :D
<tsimonq2> I think I just skimmed backlog... hehe
<tsimonq2> I didn't realize waybox existed. I would totally be cool with working with you.
<tsimonq2> Even if we have to fork to make it use Mir, it seems really promising.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm gonna hit the hay.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> One more thing to get you to chew on is that autologin is busted. It defaults to the pure LXQt session.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Cya in a few hours wxl :)
<WizBright> I am lol xD
<WizBright> I do want to make it a drop in replacement for openbox on wayland
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, *dots
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That would be sweet.
<WizBright> It's been a crazy summer so I haven't had as much time to work on things that I have wanted.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ah, no problem
<WizBright> sirc has been a great help and the wlroots team is pretty helpful. I'm excited for the future ahead.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Mir has eglstream though... :/
<WizBright> I'm gonna go to sleep too! I have some shopping to do in the morning
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hehe o/
<WizBright> We can always discuss some things
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm all for collaboration
<WizBright> :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Before you go, what's your UTC offset?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm -5 (WI, USA)
<WizBright> I'm in IL
<WizBright> so the same
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh nice!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> What part of IL?
<WizBright> Near Saint Louis
<WizBright> So southern Central illinois?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Got it. Wouldn't be a terribly bad drive if we ever wanted to meet in the middle or in either one of our cities.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm in Northeast Wisconsin
<WizBright> nice :)
<WizBright> maybe one day :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> We'll see :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Anyway, ttyl
<WizBright> nn
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, Ok, running pcmanfm-qt without --desktop (but with --profile=lxqt) only launches file manager. Launching w/o profile don't let me choose wallpaper
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> From help it says that --desktop launches de desktop manager
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Morning wxl
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @tsimonq2 Hi Simon, I was installing 18.10 and found that in partitioning after is translated as despues and not después, where can I changed it? I didn't found that string in translate.lubuntu.me
<wxl> morning ya'll
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: metadata, you see livecd-rootfs as a better target for such chicanery than in calamares-lubuntu-settings or whatever it is?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @tsimonq2 and in "resumen" (don't know how is it in English" says despúes
<wxl> oh and @VikingRedwolf that issue i brought up does look like it's a theme issue. kind of. the extra space is for a scroll bar.
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> From the new theme?
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf the Lubuntu Arc that's in dailies yes
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf but same problem with Frost fwiw
<wxl> very curiously if you mouse wheel the results, the problem persists but if you use the keyboard, eventually the position of the scrollbar is highlighted
<wxl> and remains while mouse wheeling
<WizBright> o/
<wxl> hey WizBright 
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Weird
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> maybe the color comes out for the keyboard because it's determined you're a neandethral that insists on using input devices that don't work well with the modern world (read: the web)
<wxl> that said, i prefer it :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where does one even set up autologin?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ok well autologin is not broken but when you set User=username in sddm.conf, you also need to set Session=Lubuntu (not lubuntu even though it's lxqt and not Lxqt)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: solution might be https://github.com/hagabaka/sddm-config-editor but it's a little new. compiled real quick and easy though.
<wxl> so dumb they're doing ruby AND cpp tho
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @Hans Möller, Kwin doesn't solve the problem either, the wallpaper is chosen in the same screen
<wxl> unfortunate @Hans. looks like the wallpaper setter will have to be the solution. :(
<wxl> oh and incidentially @tsimonq2 https://github.com/hagabaka/sddm-config-editor/issues/15
<ubot93> Issue 15 in hagabaka/sddm-config-editor "Inclusion into debian" [Open]
<wxl> @tsimonq2: dude https://secure.phabricator.com/T6049
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, Will check all that are in arch wiki and let you know which I found to be the best for lubuntu
<wxl> thanks @Hans!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we can use a custom domain with phurl. `cd /srv/phab/phabricator; ./bin/config set phurl.short-uri lubun.to; sed '0,/^\(.*server_name .*\);$/s//\1 lubun.to;/' /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/phab` and we're done
<wxl> now go buy lubun.to :)
<wxl> oh i guess we'd need to point the url at our ip of course XD
<wxl> oh lubunt.ooo is way cheaper :)
<wxl> lubunt.ist is cheaper still
<wxl> but we could just use lubunt.us…
<wxl> might want to get teward's suggestion re: the nginx config. he also may be able to help with the question i have as to how it all works with lets encrypt
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, We don't need a config editor to fix Cala not getting the sessions right when installing. :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Oooh Phurl!
<lyorian> @wxl I am having trouble reproducing the no scrollbar on menu bug
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no, we need the config editor because sddm is highly configurable but you have to do it manually. there's no way to even set yourself to autologin!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and yeah, phurl. kde's using it already. so it works now, but let's have a smaller domain and use that.
<wxl> @lyorian: there's a lot of conditionals. you on a fresh daily?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T45: Audacious not in spec.pdf] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T45#990
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: Reorganization of tasks?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49#993
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#994
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Workflow integration for security updates] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T24: Make installing Lubuntu Cosmic easier] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24#1000
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#1002
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1003
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#1005
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1007
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#1011
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#1012
<wxl> wth @tsimonq2 the patch for lubuntu-default-settings 1.10 didn't apply. i don't freaking get it. everything's right.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ugh my other fixes didn't land either!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-19
<wxl> like they're there but the haven't been resolved
<lyorian> wxl: I was not quite on a fresh daily I have it on this everyday system I did 3 days ago
<wxl> lyorian: still got it open?
<lyorian> yes
<lyorian> wxl what widget style in lxqt config appearnce are you using I had it set to plastique
<wxl> lyorian: breeze
<wxl> i can still repro in plastique tho
<lyorian> plastique is one of the non default ones shipped
<wxl> so you got to be on the Lubuntu Arc theme
<lyorian> yes where it said on the Lubuntu arc theme yes
<lyorian> oon LXqt theme
<wxl> ok so you click on the menu button
<lyorian> yes
<lyorian> type a in 
<wxl> and then type a. DO NOT move the mouse up
<lyorian> I get scrollbars
<wxl> send a screenshot
<wxl> the key is that they're there, but not visible
<wxl> unless you mouse over the scrollbar or use the arrow keys
<lyorian> wxl screenshot to the bug report or a url or?
<wxl> just here is fine lyorian 
<lyorian> https://imgur.com/a/qkUs74J what I see
<wxl> ah you did repo it
<wxl> try it with y and you'll see the difference
<lyorian> I still see scrollbars
<wxl> oh wait a minute
<wxl> sorry had to blow it up
<wxl> not sure why you're seeing that
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i had to restart lxqt-panel to get it to change widgets
<wxl> yes, it's a plastique issue. stick it on breeze and you'll see it
<lyorian> wxl are you sure that it is not the breeze widget style misbehaving here?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Did you do a fresh install (therefore wiping out your ~) or existing install?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: fresh
<tsimonq2> wxl: Harumph.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I added you to ~lubuntu-dev yesterday; with seeds, I watch the commit notification anyway, and usually you have a good reason to add it, so I don't expect a merge proposal is needed unless we haven't talked about it yet.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So go ahead and merge it yourself. ;)
<tsimonq2> Anyway, bed for me.
<tsimonq2> ttfn o/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you better be up in the morning tomorrow!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mom wants to drag^Mbring me to a waste of time^M^M^M^Mchurch. :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#1015
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well you're going to be on promptly after that then!
<tsimonq2> wxl: If I can, yessir.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Otherwise you'll be in smacking distance on Tuesday, sooooo XD
<wxl> @lyorian: it might be, but some themes (ambience, the k-thing) work with breeze fine, so… i guess technically it's a combination of both, but we need our default to work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#1016
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sent an email to lubuntu-devel encouraging testing.
<tsimonq2> I'll put it on All The Social Medias.
<wxl> nice. beat me to it
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Did you have one drafted already?
<wxl> no
<wxl> probably would have been next on my list after blacklisting nm-tray from the menu but my changes not getting changed kind of derailled me too
<tsimonq2> Bah, it's probably an easy fix.
<wxl> the fact that it happened on all the changes i submitted via arc has me concerned
<tsimonq2> Don't be.
<tsimonq2> I'll figure it out as soon as I'm done wildly throwing this link every which way.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> that would really put my mind at great ease
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-August/001210.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED8a2e4b0be766: Add xfsprogs to provide XFS support in Calamares.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED8a2e4b0be766
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you wanna do a seed update and submit via Phab, I can sponsor it for you.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/
<wxl> seeds aren't on phab
<tsimonq2> Different repo.
<tsimonq2> The lubuntu-meta packaging is.
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know what your problem is...
<tsimonq2> It's so stupidly simple that even I overlooked it. XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Native packages don't use quilt. lubuntu-default-settings is native.
<wxl> ugh
<tsimonq2> So tl;dr apply the diff to the actual file, rm -rf debian/patches, do another changelog entry + dch -r, submit it, and it should be fine.
<tsimonq2> Don't worry, I would have done the same exact thing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna fix it up or you want me to?
<wxl> if you can that'd be great
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> Well, now you know :D
<tsimonq2> It's a simple fix :)
<wxl> so now what's the seed update?
<tsimonq2> So, clone the lubuntu-meta repo I linked above, and just run `./update`.
<wxl> ah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS032beb511a4d: It's a native packages; so move patches over to the actual files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS032beb511a4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS82b8bb4a468e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS82b8bb4a468e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS3803b5c50258: Include the translations in an upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS3803b5c50258
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS8cc301a96709: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS8cc301a96709
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d7c08e0a900: It's a native packages; so move patches over to the actual files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d7c08e0a900
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE6633f4203833: DSC file for 1.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE6633f4203833
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE30a04fd9b460: DSC file for 1.12] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE30a04fd9b460
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE16dc2dadb5f7: Import patches-unapplied version 1.11 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE16dc2dadb5f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE63358bc68f69: Import patches-unapplied version 1.12 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE63358bc68f69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE4ba7c51f1739: Import patches-applied version 1.11 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE4ba7c51f1739
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0a6b2fb91396: Import patches-applied version 1.12 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0a6b2fb91396
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Smart package removal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm gonna hit the hay, but it'd be cool if you could get that seed update ready for me first thing tomorrow morning before church
<wxl> @tsimonq2: update and push? no problem :)
<wxl> hm not so easy
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> welll i need to install a bunch of crap i dont' have
<wxl> and i need to do it on a cosmic machine
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Why on Cosmic?
<wxl> it whines about the version of debootstrap
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Use an LXD container
<wxl> so jfdi
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Fine.
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 i was going to look for the location in lubuntu-default-settings for menus and about pulled my hair about because of https://share.riseup.net/#Cw9AzMKj-XSFRZ3_zUt9zQ — that first one includes some lxqt, some lxde stuff. my guess is it's not used at all, but we need to confirm that.
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> cosmic
<wxl> oh phew nevermind
<wxl> whoa that is a MESS
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yuup
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Cosmic is better
<wxl> it's like a freaking breath of fresh air
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because I went through and carved it all out at the beginning of the cycle.
<wxl> ugh changelog
<wxl> the whole not quilt thing is thoriwng me off XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: 1.13?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I trust you know what you're doing enough to JFDI.
<wxl> so what's the deal on merging exactly?
<wxl> just usig the normal arc tools and done?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> In a fresh repo checked out to ubuntu/cosmic, I typically do `arc patch DWHATEVER` then `arc land ubuntu/cosmic`
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Sometimes it's weird and doesn't let it land; in that case I just cherry pick from the branch it makes.
<wxl> ok
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Either way, if it made a commit locally just push it.
<wxl> yay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS9e192e552242: Blacklist nm-tray from System Tools menu category.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS9e192e552242
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Wait a minute, one more thing.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> In menu settings I think I remember seeing that it was a hardcoded location.
<wxl> it is
<wxl> and it's that
<wxl> that's why i was tripping out about that other menu location
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Have you tried logging out of a session, merging in your change via tty2, wiping out /home, and logging in again via SDDM?
<wxl> uh no
<wxl> why would i do that? :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That's a foolproof way to test if you screwed it up.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> you dont' mean wiping out home
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because on login, settings are then copied from the XDG directories again.
<wxl> you mean wiping out the configs
<wxl> yes
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Long term I'd like to work on something upstream that allows us to ship settings updates and have users who haven't touched them get updated automatically.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Like profiles or something.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> hm
<wxl> not sure where that hardcode comes from
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet that if you grepped `.config/lxqt/panel.conf` or a similar config file for it, you'd find it.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> But it really should just read from XDG...
<wxl> man i'm getting too tireed to think straight
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I can edit ini files in my sleep XD
<wxl> i think it's actually hard set to a default in the code
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hmmmmm
<wxl> like you know how sometimes you see a config file that hsas something commented out. that means that it's set by default in the code. the config actually over rides it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Well, if you can find that part of the code, you can probably find what the overriding config value is, right?
<wxl> yep, but we shouldn't need it
<wxl> i mean i can figure it out by changing it and then reverting it XD
<wxl> menu_file in [mainmenu]
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ah
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> There we go.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's a trivial patch; no need to go through Arcanisy.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> *Arcanist
<wxl> but i don't think we need to explicitly set it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> as long as lubuntu-default-settings installs according to the directory structure in its src, we're set
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It does.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So, test it out.
<wxl> oh shoot i put it in the wrong damn location
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Unless we're now using the archive as a testing ground XD
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> stupid stupid stupid master branch
<wxl> i'm just going to fix this
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> JFDI
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> master should be ubuntu/bionic anyway
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS418f9d594926: Fix menus location.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS418f9d594926
<wxl> aw i should probably dch -r eh
<wxl> i guess not
<wxl> thought it would change the timestamp
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It should have?
<wxl> nope here
<wxl> oh man so tired i'mm going to bed!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> K bai
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you gonna upload that 1.13 before the new isos get built?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7e1718cf370f: Spanish translation for Newsletter #9] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7e1718cf370f
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> At last!
<wxl> yay
<wxl> didn't take that long :)
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> no internet the last 48 hours 'cause a storm... :/
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> only my 3g
<wxl> ugh all better now?
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> yep
<wxl> wait a minute. you're getting rain???? i want rain!
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> lol me too! now it's really sunny and so hot
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> well stay inside with the AC
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> now with my internet up? Of course!
<wxl> you can document how to translate the blog entries while you wait for the rain :) https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/translating/
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> mmm good idea... let me take a look
<wxl> so far it's just weblate
<wxl> which if you feel should be embellished upon, feel free
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> yep i used it a bit when make translations for some components of LXQt
<wxl> i take no responsibility for what's written there, (@tsimonq2 did it) but i desperately want there to be a clear and easy path for translators
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> it's so easy, believe me, if i used it, it's easy
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> for sure
<wxl> uh well i guess i mean that there's enough documentation that people can go from just having a desire to jumping in and making contributions right away
<wxl> btw offtopic but i'm gonna give props to one of our most recent lurkers, sircmpwn for this diatribe https://drewdevault.com/2018/08/08/Signal.html
<sircmpwn> thanks wxl
<wxl> tfw a website is poorly designed for compatibility with tiling window managers so you have to open the developer console and hack their css
<lubot5> * tsimonq2 yawns
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You know who hates mornings?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I do.
<wxl> put down the world tiniest violin, @tsimonq2. other people want to play it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Haha
<wxl> no go upload settings
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So on my plate today is to get wxl trained on hunting wabbits in -proposed, fix an apparent issue with translations in Weblate, and upload settings.
<wxl> i'm working on that apport hook
<wxl> for calamares
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Sweeeeet.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, this settings upload won't make the daily, but I can respin right after it migrates.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I learned the hard way^M^M^M that the respin limit is five in 24 hours. XD
<wxl> only you, my friend. only you.
<tsimonq2> >XD
<wxl> word
<wxl> s spreading on masto
<tsimonq2> "Of *COURSE* Simon knows the daily respin limit offhand."
<wxl> (re: testing)
<tsimonq2> oooh
<wxl> it took me having to actually explain your tweet
<wxl> a tweet like "simon says: $some-link" is not going to get a lot of people to click on it
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<wxl> so this appor thook has to go in calamares
<wxl> you uploaded a 1ubuntu1 that's in proposed
<wxl> should i do 1ubuntu2?
<tsimonq2> Sure, but we don't have it in Git, so you'll need to throw me a debdiff via pastebin.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> merge proposal ain't gonna help?
<tsimonq2> i.e. do the changes, make a changelog entry, dch -r, debuild -S -d, cd .., debdiff WHATEVER1ubuntu1.dsc WHATEVER1ubuntu2.dsc | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> So naw
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: omg dude strip your whitespace XD
<wxl> ok, guido
<tsimonq2> I have a Vim plugin that lights it up like a Christmas tree: https://imgur.com/a/auE7xHa
<wxl> i feel for you
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSab6da63ea79a: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSab6da63ea79a
 * wxl waits impatiently for container to update
 * tsimonq2 has a feeling that wxl is going to just start slipping random whitespace everywhere to check if I'm actually reviewing his diffs. XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna meet in -release to talk about untangling transitions?
<wxl> yep
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE85d9378c4051: DSC file for 1.13] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE85d9378c4051
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE65e4142e0a01: Import patches-unapplied version 1.13 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE65e4142e0a01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE25c1bfe95051: Import patches-applied version 1.13 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE25c1bfe95051
<wxl> FINALLY
<wxl> now go get to triggering
<wxl> @tsimonq2: trying to add calamares.py with quilt add but there's nothing in the diff. is there something i need to do to let it deal with a new file?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope, just quilt add before you create it.
<wxl> it's so weird it does nothing
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://share.riseup.net/#InT7qfSqkmkSJo69GmO4gA
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did you add it before or after you made the changes?
<wxl> the file was added before
<wxl> for reasons of needing to transition to a container
<tsimonq2> You should quilt add before doing anything to the file.
<wxl> like i don't want to edit the file
<wxl> i just want to add it
<tsimonq2> You need to add the file while there's nothing at the path, then create the file in its location, and after that do a quilt refresh.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> didn't work @tsimonq2 https://share.riseup.net/#bn67LZIz3Yd1NprJxg2-lQ
<tsimonq2> wxl: Swap your mv command and your quilt add command.
<wxl> finally jeez
<tsimonq2> It's confusing at first, but when you realize in a diff command adding a new file the first line is /dev/null, it makes sense.
<tsimonq2> You have to add /dev/null first.
<wxl> oh wrap and sort how you make changelogs ugly
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> s/changelog/diff/
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c8Y3NW6Gq8/
<wxl> there's your debdiff for calamares
<tsimonq2> You tested it?
<wxl> oh you didn't ask for that XD
<tsimonq2> *Always* test it. :P
<tsimonq2> Plus, wrap-and-sort is only needed for our own packages... :P
<wxl> needed i guess yes but generally good to use
<tsimonq2> Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG3a5072365c86: Add the ninth newsletter to the (hacky!) post list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG3a5072365c86
<wxl> @tsimonq2: here' the output from debuild for calamares changes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SVwvK2jKxc/ but i don't get why building the deb fails https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jmqy3PS3Cq/
<tsimonq2> ...FUUUU.
<tsimonq2> wxl: See #ubuntu-release for my ramblings on why setting the default Boost was bad.
<tsimonq2> It's Boost's fault.
<wxl> that's what i feared
<wxl> god darnit ugh
<tsimonq2> I feel the same way. :(
<wxl> i think i'll just paste the debdiff on phab and we'll see what happens
<tsimonq2> mkay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#1045
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oooh, apparently on Destination Linux our dailies are their distro challenge. XD
<tsimonq2> I'll see if I can find the footage.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://youtu.be/e-OmgNAiif4?t=2h3m53s
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55
<wxl> didn't i fix that?
<tsimonq2> Wait, did you?
<wxl> i know how to that is for sure
<wxl> i swear i fixed that
<tsimonq2> There's only one way to find out. XD
<wxl> wth i swear i did
<wxl> oh well not exactly
<wxl> i don't think the session is explicitly set until after you try to edit the config
<tsimonq2> Yes it is.
<wxl> cuz that was the problem
<wxl> we need to see, too, what calamares does to set autologin
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#EQUBRV3_IGNmNlbP9FxrCg
<wxl> and sddm is not an lxqt thing so i doubt rohan's hardcoding the defafult to lxqt
<tsimonq2> $ cat /etc/sddm.conf | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s428wGtg7K/
<tsimonq2> From the live system.
<tsimonq2> (QEMU supports copy+paste to/from the live system!)
<wxl> right and i hear you
<wxl> i'm just saying that the only package providing ANY sddm.conf is sddm itself, and it's not technically a conf file, but an init script. so what the hell
<wxl> maybe it's a problem with the live system itself? like it inherits the settings??
<tsimonq2> This is what confuses me... we explictly set the session in Cala.
<tsimonq2> To "Lubuntu"
<wxl> in any case change the value of session to "Lubuntu" and it works
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> It doesn't work.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/displaymanager.conf
<wxl> works for me
<tsimonq2> That's what's in prod right now.
<wxl> oh i hear that
<wxl> this might be a calamares bug. it fails to set it right
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<wxl> because if you edit /etc/sddm.conf and set it correctly, THAT works
<tsimonq2> Riiight.
<wxl> heh i want to reply to this message "thanks for the news of this succesful test. now go find something wrong!"
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<wxl> did you not yet fix the password requirements?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1016
<ubot93> Issue 1016 in calamares/calamares "SDDM Config Not Set Right" [Open]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Waiting on calamares stuck in proposed.
<wxl> oh right
<tsimonq2> That yaml-cpp upload I just did should(!) fix it.
<wxl> OH
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we offer people some "easy" options other than JUST ext4? like could we do one for btrfs or xfs?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't know if we can.
<wxl> might be someting to look into
<wxl> running cala with --debug right now
<tsimonq2> mkay
<wxl> session.log didn't show much about the autologin
<tsimonq2> I gotta jet in a little bit, and I'll be back for 9 again.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yup, yaml-cpp fixes the errors! \o/
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i'm poking calamares code
<wxl> i think i can smell a bug in the air but i haven't tracked it down yet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#1063
<tsimonq2> wxl: I gotta jet.
<tsimonq2> Have fun.
<tsimonq2> I'll be back later.
<wxl> this is soon to become a meme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-OmgNAiif4&t=7562
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I can't listen right now, but what's it about? 😆
<wxl> yelling at you
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahaha
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You should totally come by next week. 7:30 PM Pacific every Saturday.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you doing something with phabricator?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: after install, xterm is the local (higher priority) default for pcmanfm-qt and our change for nm-tray has somehow reverted? https://share.riseup.net/#WIaVtEjgsV-4YpTLWCwBlQ
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL157b922aaee4: Reword Position sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL157b922aaee4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f2d4526f373: Reword Configuring lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f2d4526f373
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian new nm-tray has a "scan wi-fi" option
<lynorian> HmollerCL Yeah that is one of the things I will get to when focusing on 19.10 
<lynorian> I am revising runner stuff now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1df72db4cbc6: Reorder positioning menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1df72db4cbc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL997952c53eba: Add shown on menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL997952c53eba
<lynorian> @Hmollercl thanks for telling me that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#1957
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/cubic_logic/status/1159470535463624705
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who wants to report a bug? XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe691acdf2580: Package Calamares for new upstream release.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe691acdf2580
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba3236e20833: Add How to move window to 2nd monitor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba3236e20833
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4aa472acbddd: Add position with multiple monitors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4aa472acbddd
<scmlinux> Good morning, everyone.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1959
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#1961
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @RikMills skanlite is packaged by kubuntu?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [Hi @RikMills skanlite is packaged by kubuntu?], At the moment its just synced from debian
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to propose a change of Icon in the .desktop, currently they use scanner.svg, why not skanlite.svg?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do you know who I need to talk too?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1962
<lubot> <RikMills> Pino Toscano <pino@debian.org> did last packaging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Properly deal with translations on the blog] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103#1965
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#1967
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05ef8f4e8582: Add note on needing to add widgets to new panel for it to be useful] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05ef8f4e8582
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: about T59. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59 … Do we still wait for nxt release?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 … Which repo does this go so that it is included in live USB? Should we install the theme automatically or give an option to users as @aptghetto suggested? If the theme is installed, it won't show up unless the system is dual booted. which is okay as many people don't want grub to unnecessarily 
<lubot> show up if there's only Lubuntu installed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> idk if it's just happening with me. whenever in pcmanfm-qt, the sidebar where bookmarks and places shortcuts are present, gets resized after every reboot.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> even when I resize it to my liking and select "preserve settings for this folder" from "view"menu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyone facing same thing?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is happening since I upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10 3 days ago. vm.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc can you reproduce this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4f8983a9ccd: Style field for units of length or panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4f8983a9ccd
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: T59 i'll bug agaida
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: T59 i'll bug agaida], I commented on issue on github.
<apt-ghetto> @The_Loudspeaker are you sure, that T107 is resolved?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops! mistake.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will open it again.
<apt-ghetto> Thanks
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was trying to use this app for quick access to phab.: … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.citrusleaf.alphred … It has default gesture. I didn't know. … Sorry. Won't happen again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations to @The_LoudSpeaker for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu project!
<apt-ghetto> @The_Loudspeaker congrats and welcome in the team
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, wxl: In the ubuntu-users list, I have a message in Spanish. I don't understand Spanish. Will you take a look please?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Congratulations to @The_LoudSpeaker for becoming an official member of the Lubun …], Shouldn't there be a meeting first?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And questions?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Shouldn't there be a meeting first?], We decided to process your application :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't have any questions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [We decided to process your application :)], ❤️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thank you very much!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Many more details coming via PM :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Many more details coming via PM :)], Ack.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b5cb0a09b67: Add Visible thin maring for hiddden panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b5cb0a09b67
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, wxl: In the ubuntu-users list, I have a message in Spanish. I don't unders …], Talk with me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @N0um3n0 [Talk with me], check pm.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Congrats @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<wxl> now raman needs to start his developer application
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And so does @HMollerCl and @aptghetto ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're right though
<wxl> yes
<wxl> raman:
<wxl> 1240 < wxl:#lxqt> agaida: so a release soon then?
<wxl> 1241 <+agaida:#lxqt> yeah - i promised it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. wxl: I will keep checking everyday from now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> now raman needs to start his developer application], That's a long way. I am just a kid.
<apt-ghetto> Also the longest way starts with the first step.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1254e27976aa: Add animation duration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1254e27976aa
<wxl> raman age doesn't matter. just get the app in!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's a long way. I am just a kid.], Heh, heh, I don't think he knows does he :)
<wxl> ^^^^^^^
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is actually 8yo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You wish
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, I'm actually 17
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I started contributing when I was 13
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [I started contributing when I was 13], oO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [oO], Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [No, I'm actually 17], Yeah. I know that. But I meant in terms of knowledge not age.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I get what you mean
<wxl> you know a lot more than most
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is true
<wxl> and that's a lot right there
<wxl> @tsimonq2: GRUB for ISOs is in cdimage?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: GRUB for ISOs is in cdimage?], debian-cd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu's fork, not upstream
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was just gonna ask for link only. didn't find on phab.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu], Yeah
<wxl> we should probably start a wiki page with locations for lp-only projects
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6af723d51c29: Move keyboard shortcut for menu to proper place in menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6af723d51c29
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu], I cloned this, also set up bzr. next instructions ploxxx. A wiki page maybe?
<lubot> <lynorian> bzr is like a wierd version of git
<lubot> <lynorian> with different names of everything
<lubot> <lynorian> but actually came first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I remember reading somewhere that bzr is old.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or maybe a senior told me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> if anyone has any links, please let me know.
<TJ-> Depends on which bazaar you're on about, the bazaar/bzr as you know it now was a rewrite from 2007 based on something earlier, baz.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `Bazaar` (bzr) 2.8.0dev1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I actually want instructions on packaging for programs which will be added to live-cd.
<TJ-> How do you mean? the Live image is 'just' an installed set of packages (+ config) in a squashfs read-only file system
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have to add grub theme to it. so it shows up when a live usb of lubuntu is booted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also have to package it so that it also gets installed after installation.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also have to package it so that it also gets installed after installation.], for this, rLUBUNTUARTWORK is the place I suppose. (Someone confirm)
<TJ-> Seed the package into the squashfs package list, add hooks to activate it. That squashfs is copied to the target on install. Remember thought that it will only work for UEFI mass storage mode boots of the liveISO, not BIOS nor El-Torito (ISO9660), also be aware that *many* systems are broken in terms of setting grpahical modes for GRUB and can leave the user with no display at boot-time. Finally,
<TJ-> remember that many of the systems Lubuntu gets installed on ARE older, with no UEFI, so the live installer is more likely to boot in BIOS/syslinux mode not GRUB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa82f3fe25dc1: Update super shortcut to left super keyboard keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa82f3fe25dc1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> remember that many of the systems Lubuntu gets installed on ARE older, wit …], Yup! in those cases, GRUB won't show up. Okay. No Hard feelings syslinux mode :)
<TJ-> The biggest problem you've got is the wide variety of BROKEN BIOS/UEFI in terms of reporting modes the GPU cannot actually support which often result in no display at all until the Xserver starts
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cd1413d80fb: Style remove from quickluanch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cd1413d80fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacb2a92fb7f1: Add only current screen checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacb2a92fb7f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f343130b2f6: Add Reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f343130b2f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb927f291c3fa: Move need to add widgets to add new panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb927f291c3fa
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker rART
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker rART], ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is where plymouth logo should go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure if grub
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: 19.10 manual changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92#1976
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I remember that almost a year ago wxl was strugling with grub theme for 18.10, he should know where it should be.
<TJ-> /usr/share/grub/themes/$THEME_NAME/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: In case of skanlite, the .desktop is set in the code from kde. https://cgit.kde.org/skanlite.git/tree/src/org.kde.skanlite.desktop … Should we contact them or the debian packager? … Or another option? … In case of system-config-printer, from here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/system-config-printer/master/view/head:/
<lubot> system-config-printer.desktop.in
<The_LoudSpeaker> TJ-: ack. Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see them changing their .desktop quick.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I agree that at least in skanlite the number of languages is hughe (but they do a release every 2 years apparently)
<TJ-> Why do we need all (?) these changes ? instead of altering the packages couldn't you use dpkg-divert from the lubuntu-* whatever package and then put the preferred file in place of the original package? That prevents per-package deltas 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, interesting I didn't knew about that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where can I find more info about it TJ-?
<TJ-> About dpkg-divert ? It's a standard part of all installs... I have a customised version of it I use that automatically creates the 'diversion' path under /etc/dpkg-divert/orig/inal/path/to/file to make it easy to reason about diversions (standard dpkg-divert usually puts them in the original directory with some extension tacked on)
<TJ-> See e.g. https://debian-administration.org/article/118/Replacing_binaries_with_dpkg-divert
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-13
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 meta updated https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe6049a640d7: Style X button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe6049a640d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c14eccdf15d: Add firefox downloads screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c14eccdf15d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f250f61a01b: Add note downward pointing arrow only with lots of tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f250f61a01b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER0f71dbbcc069: fixing lintian] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER0f71dbbcc069
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERb91e94838d52: fixing lintian] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERb91e94838d52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1978
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1980
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1982
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [idk if it's just happening with me. whenever in pcmanfm-qt, the sidebar where bo …], ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T109: Manual as PDF] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T109
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1992
<lubot> heogj was added by: heogj
<lubot> <heogj> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/kbxpv0G.jpg
<lubot> <heogj> i found this on lubuntu site.. what does it mean? does it mean i should first test latest version of lubuntu before installing it in my hard disk?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is the official site
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't follow anything said on Lubuntu.net
<lubot> <heogj> and is the latest version good to go?
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [Don't follow anything said on Lubuntu.net], ohk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <heogj> is that a fake site
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @heogj [is that a fake site], Yeah
<lubot> <heogj> is there any other linux distribution lighter than lubuntu?
<lubot> <heogj> what is your opinion on OpenSUSE?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Asking this in "Lubuntu Development" seems like a way to get a very biased answer
 * The_LoudSpeaker yucks at OpenSUSE
<lubot> <heogj> @UniversalSuperBox [Asking this in "Lubuntu Development" seems like a way to get a very biased answe …], i am a beginner
<lubot> <heogj> i just learned what linux distribution means
<lubot> <heogj> 😅
<lubot> <heogj> many suggested linux mint
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic is the right place, best of luck in your Linux journey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would also recommend the BDLL group
<lubot> <heogj> but i think lubuntu is much lightweight as compared to linux mint
<lubot> <heogj> @heogj [but i think lubuntu is much lightweight as compared to linux mint], am i right btw?
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic is the right place, best of luck in your Li …], okay bro
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic is the right place, best of luck in your Li …], when i open this link....👇
<lubot> <heogj> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/CVpzVuM.jpg
<lubot> <heogj> ok i will use vpn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @heogj [<reply to image>], this is the development channel, the other is the offtopic
<lubot> <heogj> okay gotcha
<apt-ghetto> You can join #lubuntu-offtopic
<apt-ghetto> The link is for Telegram users
<lubot> <heogj> you mean t.me/lubuntuofftopic
<lubot> <heogj> ?
<apt-ghetto> Yes
<apt-ghetto> https://lubuntu.me/links/
<lubot> <heogj> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1EKjxEYc6M3YGRGt-Q
<lubot> <heogj> got the link
<lubot> <tsimonq2> telegram.lubuntu.me is an alias
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now I'll have to change it again to prevent spammers.
<lubot> <heogj> for some stupid reason indian government banned telegram website
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker did they? ^^
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [Now I'll have to change it again to prevent spammers.], you mean private link?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @heogj [you mean private link?], Yeah
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [Yeah], of offtopic group?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...yes
<lubot> <heogj> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/Qd2fEnk.jpg whenever i open telegram.org or any telegram link outside of telegram app it either doesnt show up(which means keeps on loading or doesnt load at all ) or shows up with an error like this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [@The_LoudSpeaker did they? ^^], Nope I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001], ooops! mistake
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try this one https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1EKjxEYc6M3YGRGt-Q
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, let's keep pinging @teward001
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/3WWQU2p.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], This is what I was about to paste
<lubot> * tsimonq2 hits @teward001 with a fish
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Yes, let's keep pinging @teward001], XD
<lubot> <heogj> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], seems like its the issue with jio then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He's in a meet I guess. atleasat he said he was, untill 10 mins ago
<lubot> <heogj> btw which part of india are you from?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @heogj [seems like its the issue with jio then], Maybe.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @heogj [btw which part of india are you from?], Let's continue in offtopic
<lubot> <heogj> okay
 * kc2bez pings @teward001 because @tsimonq2 told me to. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 AWAKENS
<apt-ghetto> Please don't ping @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why can't I ping @teward001?
<lubot> <teward001> because i'mma drag you out back and shoot ya if you keep it up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <teward001> telegram.lubuntu.me wouldn't be an NGINX issue, unless for some reasno you're hammering the server.  that just returns a 301
<lubot> <teward001> and it SEEMS to work fine
<lubot> <teward001> i'd need details on the specific environment where the 403 is triggering
<lubot> <teward001> ... who the heck is using a Note 4 to get onto the site o.O
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [telegram.lubuntu.me wouldn't be an NGINX issue, unless for some reasno you're ha …], its because of this jio network
<lubot> <heogj> they have banned many sites including porn ones and several others which apparently includes telegram.org t.me telegram.me etc
<lubot> <teward001> ah
<lubot> <teward001> so then it is NOT something I can fix
<lubot> <teward001> and everyone can stop pinging me now.
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <lynorian> yeah we can't fix that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so then it is NOT something I can fix], Yes it is, now go fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <heogj> 😂
<lubot> <teward001> yeah you'll notice Simon and I regularly go off on each other in what would NORMALLY seem like a CoC violation, but we just smack each other around regularly :)
<lubot> <teward001> keeps us all sharp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is true, on a serious note I appreciate having Thomas around and he's a great part of the team :)
<lubot> <teward001> albeit i'm annoying as heck ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The vast majority of the time for good reason :)
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [yeah you'll notice Simon and I regularly go off on each other in what would NORM …], coc? clash of clans?
<lubot> <teward001> Code of Conduct
<lubot> <teward001> signedby Ubuntu Members, Ubuntu Devs, and Lubuntu Members, as well as against the Lubuntu Constitution, but with Simon I just smack him around with good reason and we just 'accept it' as not being CoC-noncompliant xD
<lubot> <teward001> ... I need more coffee... oh good I get to leave early today back later.
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [signedby Ubuntu Members, Ubuntu Devs, and Lubuntu Members, as well as against th …], very informative
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad268c1faea1: Add how to search through history on firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad268c1faea1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @heogj [coc? clash of clans?], 😂😂😂
<lubot> <heogj> @The_LoudSpeaker [😂😂😂], back then it was insanely famous in my area.. now its pubg era
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Play ring of Elysium. You won't play pubg.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a3bb508f1dc: Add sorting option by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a3bb508f1dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb34b15896446: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb34b15896446
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86f445a1afb4: Add connect to server screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86f445a1afb4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Properly deal with translations on the blog] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103#1997
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @kc2bez: Would either of you or both of you be interested in doing something roughly described as a MOTU training session? Basically just walking through some complexities of the archive and work that you can do
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad985dda0c54: Fix clear filter bar keyobard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad985dda0c54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff45f61156c1: Reword clearing filter bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff45f61156c1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [wxl, @kc2bez: Would either of you or both of you be interested in doing somethin …], My intent is not to be exclusionary, because I want to do something like that here and it's good to learn from, but others might want to focus on becoming Lubuntu Developers first :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffe8a50d281d: Reword keep filter bar but show all files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffe8a50d281d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0108650dfe89: Style x button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0108650dfe89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c8b4b4d7bda: Add keyboard shortcut to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c8b4b4d7bda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c49c309d33f: Reduce wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c49c309d33f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0b2a1aa381a: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0b2a1aa381a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1998
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I am not sure what your timeframe is. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I am not sure what your timeframe is.], I don't have one in mind right now :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hopefully before Feature Freeze
<kc2bez> Ok. That is next week :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You busy tonight? I can walk you through one to get the process down
<kc2bez> I am available. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have a preferred time? (Now, in an hour or two?)
<kc2bez> <2 hours is preferred but anytime before that. Whatever works for you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 10 mins from now wfm. :P
<kc2bez> Sounds good.
<tsimonq2> Hi.
<tsimonq2> Finding a good package to work with here.
<kc2bez> Gotcha.
<tsimonq2> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html <-- this right here is the Magical Page.
<tsimonq2> Most of the time, it's the main thing to look at.
<tsimonq2> So, let's take a standard entry on this page.
<tsimonq2> Each bullet point has the name of a package in proposed. (VERSION to VERSION) is formatted as ("version currently in the release pocket" to "version uploaded to proposed")
<tsimonq2> On this page you can find the results of all of the reverse dependencies' autopkgtests.
<tsimonq2> So, for example, let's look at packer.
<tsimonq2> packer (1.0.4+dfsg-1 to 1.3.4+dfsg-4)
<tsimonq2>     Maintainer: Debian Go Packaging Team
<tsimonq2>     Section: universe/misc
<tsimonq2>     145 days old
<tsimonq2>     autopkgtest for packer/1.3.4+dfsg-4: amd64: Pass, arm64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Pass
<tsimonq2>     Not considered 
<tsimonq2> 1.0.4+dfsg-1 is the version currently in the release pocket, 1.3.4+dfsg-4 is the version currently in proposed, it's been in proposed for 145 days, and its autopkgtests fail on ppc64el so it is not considered for migration to the release pocket.
<tsimonq2> Does that make sense so far?
<kc2bez> I'm with you so far
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> So, on the excuses page, there's a link to the autopkgtest that's failing.
<tsimonq2> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan/eoan/ppc64el/p/packer/20190624_084504_7ec1a@/log.gz
<tsimonq2> The hardest part of this whole process is deciphering these logs.
<tsimonq2> However, I can see this right here:
<tsimonq2> fatal error: runtime: out of memory
<tsimonq2> My thought process when looking at this is "oh, so the ppc64el runner running this test has ran out of memory, but no other architectures have. Is this intentional, or is there something else at play here?"
<tsimonq2> So I'm going to look at the log further.
<tsimonq2> I don't see anything else from scanning the log, so I'm going to look at the retry history, because sometimes with OOM errors, a simple retry does the trick.
<tsimonq2> On the excuses page I can get there by clicking "ppc64el": http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/packer/eoan/ppc64el
<tsimonq2> Okay, so this is a nice demonstration of a concept that's useful when doing this.
<tsimonq2> Thankfully this page is pretty clean:
<tsimonq2> Version 	Triggers 	Date 	Duration 	Requester 	Result 	
<tsimonq2> 1.0.4+dfsg-1 	glibc/2.29-0ubuntu3 	2019-07-07 18:32:33 UTC 	0h 06m 28s 	- 	fail 	log   artifacts   ♻
<tsimonq2> 1.3.4+dfsg-4 	packer/1.3.4+dfsg-4 	2019-06-24 08:45:04 UTC 	0h 08m 39s 	xnox 	fail 	log   artifacts   ♻
<tsimonq2> 1.0.4+dfsg-1 	glibc/2.28-0ubuntu1 	2018-08-25 06:18:01 UTC 	0h 11m 51s 	- 	pass 	log   artifacts   
<tsimonq2> When it was first tried about a year ago, it passed, but since it has been retried against itself, and the version against release.
<tsimonq2> The important thing to note here is that the version currently in the release pocket, 1.0.4+dfsg-1, is experiencing the same regression as the one in the proposed pocket.
<tsimonq2> To confirm that, I'm going to check out the latest log.
<tsimonq2> And, sure enough:
<tsimonq2> /usr/lib/go-1.11/pkg/tool/linux_ppc64le/link: running gcc failed: fork/exec /usr/bin/gcc: cannot allocate memory
<tsimonq2> So, here is my next step.
<tsimonq2> First I want to do a simple retry to confirm that at the current state of the release pocket plus this package from proposed, this error can consistently be reproduced.
<kc2bez> That makes sense so far
<tsimonq2> If it can be, the next step is to retry the version in the release pocket. If the version in the release pocket fails, you hop into #ubuntu-release with the two logs and ask for them to hint it through.
<tsimonq2> If it passes however, then it's a problem with the version in proposed that needs to be figured out.
<tsimonq2> Does that part make sense as well?
<kc2bez> Yes
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> So the next step is to craft the actual request to the autopkgtester.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-14
<tsimonq2> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=eoan&arch=ppc64el&package=packer&trigger=packer/1.3.4%2Bdfsg-4 is an example, full docs can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Test_request_format
<tsimonq2> Er, those docs are missing a parameter. :/
<tsimonq2> Sec, I'm going to document that real quick.
<lubot> <teward001> *blames Simon*
<tsimonq2> So, there's a way you can submit an autopkgtest as a sponsor for someone else.
<tsimonq2> I know that parameter exists.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to try to find it from when I was doing it.
<lubot> <teward001> when you find that share please :P
<tsimonq2> requester
<tsimonq2> That's the key
<tsimonq2> And then the value is a Launchpad ID.
<tsimonq2> Putting in the docs...
<tsimonq2> Well, first let me verify it works with kc2bez 
<lubot> <teward001> you could try and queue the nginx autopkgtest with me as your requester 😜
<lubot> <teward001> if you really need a test.
<tsimonq2> No, the person shouldn't have upload access to the package at hand.
<lubot> <teward001> though i know it'll pass, 'cause i just uploaded a security fixes nginx to Eoan earlier xD
<tsimonq2> I'm reading the code for this and I'm unsure if that will stop it.
<lubot> <teward001> well let me know :)
<tsimonq2> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi/?release=eoan&arch=ppc64el&package=packer&trigger=packer%2F1.3.4%2Bdfsg-4&requester=kc2bez
<tsimonq2> I did that.
<lubot> <apollonys> Hello
<tsimonq2> Let's see if it'll do the thing.
<tsimonq2> Okay, so the request submitted.
<tsimonq2> Let's see if it shows up in the results.
<lubot> <apollonys> I installed Lubuntu 18.04lts, how can I help them with future releases?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apollonys [I installed Lubuntu 18.04lts, how can I help them with future releases?], What would you like to help with? :)
<lubot> <apollonys> Send analytics data or something non programming
<tsimonq2> packer is no longer showing up in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running - it'll take a min for it to show up on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/packer/eoan/ppc64el
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apollonys [Send analytics data or something non programming], Do you want to actively be involved in the project?
<lubot> <apollonys> Doesnt matter, I just wanna help people who are developing Lubuntu thats on my laptop 😄
<tsimonq2> hmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> Why didn't this test result show up yet...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apollonys [Doesnt matter, I just wanna help people who are developing Lubuntu thats on my l …], Stick around and there will be plenty of ways to help :)
<wxl> @apollnys support, bug triage, and testing are three great ways to get started
<kc2bez> @apollonys I can think of another way too:  Proofread the manual at https://manual.lubuntu.me/ If you notice any issues let us know. The reading can help with all the things wxl ^ mentioned too.
<lubot> <apollonys> Sure thing, I will
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 looks like you broke it :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but @apollonys has 18.04, the manula is for 18.10 onward or not?
<kc2bez> Indeed it is but that is what we are currently developing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know, but maybe we can help bug trianging 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or start moving to 19.04....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apollonys have you tried 19.04?
<kc2bez> That is true, all good things. @HMollerCl
<lubot> <apollonys> @HMollerCl [@apollonys have you tried 19.04?], Not yet, its not lts.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is that we made a huge change, 18.04 is the last with lxde desktop environment, now we have lxqt-
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and lxqt is better supported now, even if it's not lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the only problem with >18.04 is that it's only for 64bit.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (oversimplified explanation)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, there are things to do in 18.04, like bug triaging, and support. But the most is happening in 19.04.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or 19.10 which will be released in october
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: fixed D30 changelog
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL674d0cf8cad2: Add always show filename checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL674d0cf8cad2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e8697af24d2: Show icons shadowed for hidden] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e8697af24d2
<lubot> <apollonys> @HMollerCl when is 19 version with lts is coming??
<lubot> <teward001> there is no 19.x version of LTS
<kc2bez> @apollonys LTS releases happen every 2 years
<lubot> <teward001> not for Lubuntu, not for Ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> @apollonys the next LTS will be 20.04 I believe
<lubot> <apollonys> Alright
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Okay, so a retry did fail.
<tsimonq2> Trying again with the one in release.
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: I see it in running.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<kc2bez> Looks like it finished up.
<tsimonq2> Right, it'll just take a few for results to publish.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4702bb7b045: Add package needed to build a pdf file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4702bb7b045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec56364c332f: Redowrd defautl witdth and height] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec56364c332f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1999
<wxl> @apollonys we're going to be dropping lxde like a bad habit as soon as we can. the upstream developers have long stalled on making changes. lxqt development is feverish. sometimes we report bugs upstream and immediately have a fix. that said, you *WILL* have a better experience and better support with 19.04 than 18.04.
<lubot> <apollonys> @wxl [<wxl> @apollonys we're going to be dropping lxde like a bad habit as soon as we …], Alright.👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2000
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2001
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#2002
<lubot> desikoder was added by: desikoder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/TNiU6TE.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry about ut
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't do Travis stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that link was in the readme of rART
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's delete it then :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wcould do that. I am adding grub theme to it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will edit the readme also
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I added the grub theme to `/src/usr/share/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme` where do I make changes so that while installing, it gets copied from there to where it's required?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess the following line: … `usr/share/grub/themes/lubuntu-default-theme /boot/grub/themes/` should be added to `/debian/lubuntu-artwork.install` ? That's what I did while creating the debian package for the theme.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl: @aptghetto ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I guess the following line: … usr/share/grub/themes/lubuntu-default-theme /boot/gr …], The leading slash on the second entry (space separated) shouldn't be there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you mean `themes` instead of `themes/` ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh yes you are right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `usr/share/grub/themes/lubuntu-default-theme boot/grub/themes/`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `lubuntu-grub-theme /boot/grub/themes` This is what I did in debian packaging.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [usr/share/grub/themes/lubuntu-default-theme boot/grub/themes/], Any reason as to why like this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, apart from that change, A line needs to be added to `/etc/default/grub` Where should that go?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Any reason as to why like this?], It's installed to the package, not to the system in which it is being compiled
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. understood. So if that slash is there, the theme will get installed to live system.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, apart from that change, A line needs to be added to /etc/default/grub Wher …], This one goes to prerm, and postinst files I guess?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> simillar to debian packaging?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I was wondering that if there should be separate lubuntu-grub-theme.postinst, .prerm and .install files like that of artwork?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think there should be. what say?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Side query, When I created the debian package, I got the debian/ folder in my local repo. Should I push it to git?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Side query, When I created the debian package, I got the debian/ folder in my lo …], @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl @kc2bez wxl: Anyone?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which package?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, re: adding lubunut-grub-theme.  … In the postinst file, I append a line to /etc/default/grub  … How do I know that by the time the theme is installed, that grub file is created? It is mostly created at the end of the installation na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [which package?], lubuntu-grub-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> giving that this exists: grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate/eoan 0.3.7 all … grub2-themes-ubuntustudio/eoan 0.2 all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would assume that it is a .deb package and you need to push it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! it is a deb package and already in a ppa: … https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-grub-theme-devel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, re: adding lubunut-grub-theme.  … In the postinst file, I append a line to / …], about this what do you say?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, re: adding lubunut-grub-theme.  … In the postinst file, I append a line to / …], @HMollerCl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or @kc2bez or @tsimonq2 or wxl; or anyone else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, if it is a .deb it needs to has a debian folder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [yes, if it is a .deb it needs to has a debian folder], okay. I will push it. But I am more concerened about rART. scroll up.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> travis??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> not travis.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [travis??], gilir set that up before most of the current contributors came here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [not travis.], what is your concern about rart then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for installing the grub theme, After coping the required files, I need to append a line to /etc/default/grub to set it up completely. I could add that to .postinst file. but the question is, how do I know that when the .postinst file is run, the /etc/default/grub file already exists? Ususally it is created at the end of instal
<lubot> lation right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> everything in rART gets installed before grub is installed right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tl.dr: which file in what repo should I ammend so that while creating /etc/default/grub, a line is ammended to it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, wxl: any update on new release of lxqt-globalkeys? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/130 
<ubot93> Issue 130 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "New Release" [Open]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [tl.dr: which file in what repo should I ammend so that while creating /etc/defau …], I would create the /etc/default/grub file in https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, better ask wxl or @tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2003
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl is away atm I guess. And @tsimonq2 any thots?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2004
<TJ-> The_Loudspeaker you don't touch /etc/default/grub, you drop the fragment in a file on its own in /etc/default/grub.d/<yourname>.cfg 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c7c7dffd39c: Fix menu item for vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c7c7dffd39c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd61d898aa737: Add note on purpose of compressor tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd61d898aa737
<wxl> sorry ya'll. hard drive and/or cpu/motherboard pooped out on me at work yesterday, so that was kind of a bust. and now i'm sick.
<kc2bez> Sorry to hear that wxl I hope you feel better soon. 
<kc2bez> I hope your computer feels better too :D
<wxl> yeah well i got a new one, so it's all good
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i thoguht there was a discussion on T30 about not changing the file due to the fact that it's not under out control
<wxl> but you might want to go check with MATE and Studio and see what they do since they seem to have their own GRUB theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cc78cc05d1d: Add enabling compressor audio effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cc78cc05d1d
<lynorian> feel better soon wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf244c7b8285f: Add vlc compressor screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf244c7b8285f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15c754b7d208: Add vlc crop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15c754b7d208
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0522133d9659: Add new qterminal screenshot with multiple tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0522133d9659
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2005
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2006
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2007
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#2008
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd82405765a83: Add hold down alt to show menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd82405765a83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2009
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9210b9517248: Add move to menu to the right] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9210b9517248
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7003b586e660: Remove unnescray alt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7003b586e660
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaac282d64ea3: Remove unnescary alt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaac282d64ea3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2010
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83aec00bb015: Add arrows to left or right to see all more tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83aec00bb015
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2011
<apt-ghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker Isn't it easier to create the grub-theme in its own package and get it into the universe repository first?
<apt-ghetto> There are some grub-themes in the repo: `for name in grub-theme grub2-theme theme-grub; do apt search $name; done`
<apt-ghetto> If the theme is in a separate package, also other can install it without pulling in the Lubuntu artwork
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The answer here is another binary package in the lubuntu-artwork source package
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker Isn't it easier to create the grub-theme in its ow …], Yup! We could do that. But how do we then make sure it gets Installed during installation of lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but you might want to go check with MATE and Studio and see what they do s …], Sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [The answer here is another binary package in the lubuntu-artwork source package], English please?
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: there is this problem in latest lubuntu version … i cant change default brightness.. i mean when i set brightness to a particular level it changes to the default one if i perform a reboot or boot it up when its power off
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: everytime i start/boot lubuntu.. first i have to search for brightness in start/app menu and then change it.. there is no widget in panel/toolbar associated with controlling brightness.. last time when i use linux mint, it had brightness slider with that battery menu widget
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: any solution?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> This is development Channel, try in https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <heogj> ok
<lubot> <heogj> @N0um3n0 [This is development Channel, try in https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support], why dont u guys send working direct telegram link rather sending this link which first opens browser and then opens telegram again
<lubot> <heogj> t.me/lubuntusupport
<lubot> <heogj> @heogj [t.me/lubuntusupport], send liks such as this one
<lubot> <heogj> @N0um3n0 [This is development Channel, try in https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support], i am saying this coz i have to open vpn just to open this link
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @heogj [why dont u guys send working direct telegram link rather sending this link which …], Because we sometimes need to change the direct link due to spam
<lubot> <teward001> which happens far more frequently than we want to admit
<lubot> <heogj> now i understand
<lubot> <heogj> theres this problem too.. cannot install lubuntu software center
<lubot> <heogj> when i run the command sudo.. install.. lubuntu-software-center.. it comes up with an error saying cannot locate lubuntu-software-center
<lubot> <heogj> is that project nuked?
<lubot> <teward001> that package hasn't been present since 16.04
<lubot> <teward001> that was the last version to have it
<lubot> <teward001> removed November 3, 2074, reason 'Obsolete and unused" - see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/1673258
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [removed November 3, 2074, reason 'Obsolete and unused" - see bug https://bugs.la …], 2074
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes :P
<lubot> <heogj> @tsimonq2 [2074], thats what i have been wondering about right now
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean 7 is close to 1
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [that was the last version to have it], so isnt there any other alternative to lubuntu software center?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [2074], shush
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 you know what would be more helpful?  answering Vikas' question about what replaced lubuntu-software-center
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 you know what would be more helpful?  answering Vikas' question about …], do u always use terminal to install apps or download installation files of those apps from the web? or use something like software center app?
<lubot> <teward001> i'm not an Lubuntu user, I just help the team with devel and security and stuff and support the Lubuntu Infra
<lubot> <heogj> @heogj [do u always use terminal to install apps or download installation files of those …], just curious to know😅
<lubot> <teward001> i'm also a heavy terminal user so in MY case I usually use the command line
<lubot> <teward001> but i'm considered a power user and atypical of the average Lubuntuer ;)
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [i'm also a heavy terminal user so in MY case I usually use the command line], i see👍
<lubot> <teward001> ... i'm also on the Server Team, so I do a LOT of work with CLI-only Ubuntu so :)
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [but i'm considered a power user and atypical of the average Lubuntuer ;)], which OS do u use then?
<lubot> <teward001> @heogj [which OS do u use then?], standard Ubuntu 18.04 currently, but I have a system with power behind it to support the resource requisites
<lubot> <teward001> but I don't need to run Lubuntu to help out the dev team :0
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [but I don't need to run Lubuntu to help out the dev team :)], thats for sure
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [standard Ubuntu 18.04 currently, but I have a system with power behind it to sup …], cool
<tsimonq2> Yo, so I won't be able to attend the standup today, but I do want to give some details on what I've been up to.
<tsimonq2>  - Congrats to Raman for getting membership! I drove the process internally and handled ACLs, as well as assisted him with getting his email alias sorted out.
<tsimonq2>  - We now maintain pastebinit in Lubuntu, effective immediately (I also maintain it in Debian, let me know if you want to be a co-maintainer): https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/pastebinit/ https://tracker.debian.org/news/1051126/accepted-pastebinit-151-1-source-into-unstable/
<tsimonq2>  - Drove the 18.04.3 release, thanks to all of our testers! https://lubuntu.me/bionic-3-released/
<tsimonq2>  - Approved https://phab.lubuntu.me/D26 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D27 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Bump release 0.4.3: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] added screen grab to seed since upstream wants to remove lximage-qt screenshot functionality soon https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/issues/42: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Package Calamares for new upstream release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D29
<tsimonq2>  - Created the Globalization Team project on Phab to help manage tasks for it: https://phab.lubuntu.me/tag/globalization_team/
<tsimonq2>  - Did a bunch of task organization on Phab.
<tsimonq2>  - Feature Freeze is in one week! Get your stuff in ASAP! I plan on going through our metatask this evening to see where we're at.
<wxl> someone buy @tsimonq2 a clock
<tsimonq2>  - Worked on setting up our (experimental) CodiMD instance. Let me know if you want a login.
<tsimonq2>  - Reviewed some draft Globalization Team docs to help them get up and running.
<tsimonq2>  - Started *drafting* some notes for a meeting I'd like to hold before the end of the month to get everyone on the same page in terms of goals: https://notes.lubuntu.me/UW5XwT_2T8yQz8AyWvF_Tg#
<tsimonq2>  - Miscellaneous discussions and mentoring bits.
<tsimonq2> Fairly uneventful week, relatively speaking.
<tsimonq2> wxl: 01:54:35 PM < tsimonq2> Yo, so I won't be able to attend the standup today, but I do want to give some details on what I've been up to.
<tsimonq2> So don't come at me for not making it later. XD
<wxl> you should write a script to post it at the right time
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> You should.
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> hell no
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> new featherpad https://github.com/tsujan/FeatherPad/releases/tag/V0.11.1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2012
<wxl> if someone wants to do that, it will fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/featherpad/+bug/1833118
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1833118 in featherpad (Ubuntu) "featherpad does not syntax highlight with printer dialog open" [Low, Triaged]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8313cc7f9700: Style up and down arrows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8313cc7f9700
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, you read the comment on T99? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2003 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix DND with MTP devices: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2003
<The_LoudSpeaker> I should follow that only right? or should I try anything else?
<kc2bez> Reading it now.
<kc2bez> Admittedly, I haven't looked at the source code but typically you don't need all the commits to add a patch. Sometimes you do have to apply it manually however.
<The_LoudSpeaker> instructions to do that ploxx?
<kc2bez> Take a look at the bottom of this comment https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1860
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix DND with MTP devices: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1860
<kc2bez> The items in all caps are considered variables here.
<kc2bez> The `quilt new NAME.patch` you name the patch something sensible like `dnd-for-mtp.patch` or some such thing.
<kc2bez> Then `quilt edit PATH/TO/FILE` is the path to the source file you are editing. It should launch $EDITOR where you manually make changes from the commit. Then save and exit and on to the next step.
<kc2bez> Make sense @The_Loudspeaker ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I will try it now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99c887e582b2: Add tab key to move down on the menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99c887e582b2
<kc2bez> OK. If you run into issues just paste your buildlog some place and let us know.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL039f8b5d8d0c: Add menu keyboard wrap around by going down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL039f8b5d8d0c
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I would like to go last! o/
<wxl> o/
<guiverc> o/
<kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> I think tsimonq2 went in scrollback \o
<wxl> yeah he did
<lynorian> so I am up first?
<wxl> sounds good to me XD
<lynorian> qpdfview thin lines and postcript prefrences
<lynorian> lxqt-runner reorder and fixes
<lynorian> moving windows between two monitors
<lynorian> small forgotten items for customizing panel
<lynorian> mutlmonitor settings for lxqt panel and shortcut minor proofreads
<lynorian> downward pointing arrow on tons of tabs in firefox
<lynorian> sear through history on firefox
<lynorian> pcmanfm-qt filter bar and connect to server screenshot
<lynorian> shadow icons, filenames minor edits to pcmanfm-qt
<lynorian> merged build depnedneices for latexpdf fixing thanks apt-ghetto
<lynorian> vlc compressor audio
<lynorian> Worked on keyboard menu navigation
<wxl> wow nice
<lynorian> that is what I got done this week
<wxl> good work as always!
<wxl> who wants to go next?
<wxl> fine @kc2bez go
<kc2bez> * Packaging
<kc2bez> - Uploaded new Calamares version 3.2.12
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> -  Started on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108 Should have been in the packaging I did but doesn't seem to work properly. Need to investigate.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Clean up calamares settings: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108
<kc2bez> Helped Raman and Hans with some packaging stuff.
<kc2bez> TODO
<kc2bez> Still need to investigate package chooser a bit more.
<kc2bez> Still keeping tabs on the wallpaper contest, need to send another tweet.
<kc2bez> I think that is it from me.
<wxl> great work as always
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> @guiverc ?
<guiverc> nothing (as usual), a couple support (forum/askubu..) maybe
<wxl> testcases....
<guiverc> they need to be named & me learn how to upload
<wxl> ping me when you're ready to do that
<wxl> final step in that process, btw, will be to get tsimonq2 to add them properly to the iso tracker
<guiverc> thanks :)   tsimonq2 said he'd do in t??
<wxl> t???
<guiverc> t56 (sorry)
<wxl> k cool
<wxl> thanks for the help
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: you want me to go then you?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so i'm sick and not feeling 100% but
<wxl> outside of doing the usual support, reorganizing tasks and helping out with various and sundry things on phab (see https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/query/VnySmot0T3e3/#R)..
<wxl> i also triaged bug 1833118 which is now got a fix released if anyone wants to pull down the latest featherpad
<ubot93> Bug 1833118 in featherpad (Ubuntu) "featherpad does not syntax highlight with printer dialog open" [Low, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833118
<wxl> a LOT of what i did was moving stuff out of 19.10
<wxl> i hope to get the compton fork packaged before it's too late but may have to bump that too :(
<wxl> that's it for me
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl for all you do.
<wxl> np
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: it's you
<guiverc> take care of yourself, get well soon wxl 
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec
<wxl> trying to!
<The_LoudSpeaker> here:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Tasks:
<The_LoudSpeaker> T99 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	patching failed that day. reading the patch rn.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix DND with MTP devices: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	will be done by tommorow mostly
<The_LoudSpeaker> T59 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	Waiting on next upstream release. But I got a idea few minuets back. Might try that. if worked, we don't need a new release.
<The_LoudSpeaker> T21 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	Have a list ready. Just gotta add it to the conf file.
<The_LoudSpeaker> T30 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	Have the package in ppa. Please test. Meanwhile I will have a look at the way mate does this. But have an astronomy workshop from IUCAA this weekend. Next week.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	Here's the link to the ppa.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 	https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-grub-theme-devel
<The_LoudSpeaker> Misc:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Became a lubuntu member
<The_LoudSpeaker> Became an ubuntu member(Thanks to ^)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Planning to host a mirror on campus for ubuntu. Got the permission from admin. Any suggestions welcome.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Spent last 2 hours installing matlab. Class at 8am. Thanks! Bye!
<The_LoudSpeaker> did all the messages get delivered correctly?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> oh matlab fun
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks to bouncer. last time I ended up killing lubot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: i am sure matlab is not fun when you sleep at 3 am have to use it in a class at 8 am. Plus no idea how to use it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anything for tasks?
<wxl> XD
<wxl> just letting ya'll know looks like someone discovered an overflow in qps https://github.com/lxqt/qps/issues/133
<ubot93> Issue 133 in lxqt/qps "Security issue" [Open]
<kc2bez> Thanks for the info.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Noice!
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker looking over your paste, I will get back to you soon.
<wxl> also looks like we should expect releases of lxqt-config, qterminal, and lxqt-archiver very soon https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/400#issuecomment-521092166
<ubot93> Issue 400 in lxqt/lxqt-config "Mouse settings have no effect (acceleration, sensivity)" [Open]
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! I will be up for next 10 mins or so max.
<The_LoudSpeaker> send in tho. i will take a look morning.
<wxl> feature freeze is next week so this is crunch time
<wxl> get in what you can, asap
<kc2bez> It gets harder from here.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I think we should wait for releases till 19.10 gets released. Have stable releases of all upstream packages in furbaby?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, noted. Gotta get that theme in. XD
<wxl> ideally, yes, but if there's important stuff, i'd like to get it in wherever possible
<The_LoudSpeaker> agreed but we aslo don't want many patches for packages in firbaby right?
<kc2bez> It gives another cycle to kick the tires on things though.
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> we ideally want mature features in LTSs
<wxl> being in a release doesn't necessarily ensure that
<lynorian> furbaby?
<wxl> see the sidebar
<wxl> i gave silly names to the upcoming releases
<wxl> (phab sidebar i mean)
<wxl> btw @The_LoudSpeaker here's the page on mirrors, including instructions on how to apply to be a mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<The_LoudSpeaker> I bookmarked it. will read over next week.
<wxl> ok well i guess we're done
<wxl> thanks everyone
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks to you also!
<lubot> <teward001> yeah I had no internet sorry
<lubot> <teward001> power blip
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#2015
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42706b4041b7: Add search through tabs with %] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42706b4041b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2018
<kc2bez> @teward001 you need a UPS :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#2019
<The_LoudSpeaker> speaking of power blips, reminds me, there's going to be a power blip here soon. A maths exam is coming up. xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2020
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL920dde9f26b0: Add search tabs through downward pointing arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL920dde9f26b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2021
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#2022
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2024
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ @kc2bez @wxl @tsimonq2 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Have to agree, this was a fun cpp exercise. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> * have to say what agree? No one sai it before right?
<wxl> i don't think we should need any of that qt6 stuff. we're not there yet
<wxl> and all the l10n is a separate package, so that's out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, today is freeday here (something with virgin mary) taht's why I couldn't attend
<kc2bez> I think you still have some source stuff there.
<wxl> also we shouldn't be changing an old patch, especially not in any way that's meaningful
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> also we shouldn't be changing an old patch, especially not in any way that …], You talking about T99?
<wxl> D32
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh. What should I remove?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [sorry, today is freeday here (something with virgin mary) taht's why I couldn't …], It happened to me anyway, I came home with the children when the meeting was over
<wxl> almost everything XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Put it in comments there.
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am on my bed now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> almost everything XD], Why??
<wxl> you should only need three files: changelog, the patch, and series
<wxl> because it's not relevant, as i said
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you should only need three files: changelog, the patch, and series], Yeah I know but idk where those other files came from?
<kc2bez> probably the source tar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also check comment on T99. Can you explain line 1984 from P30?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> probably the source tar], I guess I have to do quilt remove filename for those files
<kc2bez> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then?
<kc2bez> probably just a rm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<wxl> i don't know because there's just too much extra stuff in there
<kc2bez> I just unpacked the tar and you get a bunch of that.
<wxl> oh i guess i'm wrong about qt6
<wxl> still i think the issue is that its' all in debian/../DEBIAN/
<wxl> no way you get 1700 symbols in a few commits
<kc2bez> :)
<kc2bez> That build looks weird too. I don't think all the patches were applied.
<wxl> `quilt push -a` right at the start
<kc2bez> Scratch that I read that wrong 1904-1910
<wxl> i feel like this deserves someone double checking entirely
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Feel free to do so :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Good night!
<kc2bez> The good news is that I think the new patch looks like it might be good. I think we just need to get the extra folders/files out of there and rebuild it.
<wxl> the patch succeeds on one of three hunks. i'm thinking about just editing it.
<kc2bez> Raman's patch or the upstream patch wxl ?
<wxl> oh good point!
<kc2bez> I think Raman might have it honestly.
<wxl> yeah that patch is clean
<kc2bez> Maybe down load a new working copy and import the new patch?
<wxl> that's what i'm doing
<kc2bez> I was thinking for Raman XD
<wxl> :)
<wxl> built fine
<wxl> i guess the big problem is it does create these d/libfm-qt{-l10n,6} folders which are the problem
<wxl> that's curious
<wxl> i can't ever remember having to deal with that
<wxl> but `rm !(debian)` protects them
<kc2bez> yuck
<kc2bez> I think I ran into that before though.
<wxl> well wait, hold on.. why the heck is it saying that those are untracked but libfm-qt-dev is not???
<wxl> i'm so confused
<wxl> this looks like what you get out of the data part of a deb
<wxl> still confused but whatever XD
<wxl> maybe this isn't a problem with `debuild -S`
 * wxl shrugs
<kc2bez> There is a bunch of extra junk in his diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The patch is a bit modified. Check original commit and then check changes I made. Notice the "QstringLiiteral" I had to not use QstringLiiteral coz not defined. If that helps.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> There is a bunch of extra junk in his diff], You mean P29?
<kc2bez> D32
<wxl> also weird that the old patch wasn't changed for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> P29 is the diff between the commit and latest release for that file.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2025
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @teward001 you need a UPS :P], Have one - dead battery.
<lubot> <teward001> need 3 more though of higher power quantity to keep all my crap running though
<lubot> <teward001> i hiave a several-server cluster here :P
<kc2bez> I totally jinxed myself. I had to run back into work tonight because there was a report of an electronic burning smell from one of the network closets. Turns out one of the charge controllers on an external battery pack on the UPS died. XD
<kc2bez> Laugh is on me now :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, @tsimonq2 which was the licence we should use? GPL? LGPL?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, @tsimonq2 which was the licence we should use? GPL? LGPL?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2027
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2027
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44c602c88684: Add launch firefox from quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44c602c88684
<guiverc> if anyone has any clues about "error: directory is encrypted" 18.04 & op claims no encryption - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1166005/grub-displays-errordirectory-is-encrypted-on-boot
<TJ-> Firstly that's not GRUB!
<TJ-> I'd think that may come from e2fsck but hard to know from the little info
<TJ-> OK, I'm wrong! It is/could be GRUB !
<guiverc> thanks TJ- :)  (even better, I was about to hit enter & post question... 
<TJ-> ./grub-core/fs/ext2.c::grub_ext2_iterate_dir() ... 
<TJ->   if (diro->inode.flags & grub_cpu_to_le32_compile_time (EXT4_ENCRYPT_FLAG))
<TJ->     {
<TJ->       grub_error (GRUB_ERR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED_YET, "directory is encrypted");
<TJ->       return 0;
<TJ->     }
<TJ-> So, EXT4_ENCRYPT_FLAG is apparently set... so deliberate or corruption
<TJ-> Best to find out if there is a separate /boot/ file-system or if /boot/ is part of the root file-system - because GRUB is presumably trying to read its /boot/grub/* files and failing
<guiverc> thank you HEAPS :)
<TJ-> I'd suggest boot from LiveISO and do an fsck initially plus use 'dumpe2fs -h ...' on that block device to grab the FS metadata
<guiverc> yeah i'd already guessed the fsck, not the dump2fs though
<TJ-> guiverc: I'm not sure how/if the superblock shows an encrypted flag, let me check
<TJ-> I'd think it might be mentioned in the "Filesystem features:" but let me create a test FS with encryption enabled and check that
<guiverc> thanks, but you're already somewhat above my head-limit.. you've given me heaps to respond with; won't a `fsck` have a good chance of fix  or do you think corruption chance is likely to go beyond that
<TJ-> From what I can see this is per-directory not per-filesystem. There's a tool in e2fsprogs "e4crypt" but its man-page is quite opaque on how to use, but looks like this has to be done deliberately. If this is not corruption and is not done by the user then I'd suspect Malware or some malicious person with access to the PC
<guiverc> thank you TJ-, you don't mind if I post all this discussion there?
<TJ-> Unfortunately GRUB isn't telling us which directory is encrypted
<TJ-> Not at all, the more user knows the better
<TJ-> Invstigate from a LiveISO for sure
<guiverc> thanks heaps TJ-
<TJ-> It is a weird one for sure
<TJ-> This page is useful https://loune.net/2018/12/ext4-encryption-multiple-filesystems-and-salt/
<TJ-> apparently if there are some directories/files encrypted the superblock will contain:
<TJ-> # sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdb2 | grep Salt
<TJ-> Encryption PW Salt: d24c7f08-5092-4b3a-9180-6ed8244513e8
<TJ-> So I'd think that'd appear in the '-h' superblock summary output I mentioned earlier
<TJ-> more interesting, the Arch wiki contains this "Note: Ext4 forbids encrypting the root (/) directory and will produce an error on kernel 4.13 and later"  
<TJ-> So that would infer the encrypted directory isn't / but possibly /boot/ or /boot/grub/ 
<TJ-> and apparently it is an FS feature since you can do "tune2fs -O encrypt /dev/device"
<TJ-> There's a tool in the archive for generic handling of this kernel-level file-system encryption, the package is "fscrypt" and it's a single GoLang binary. The package description suggests it handles PAM for user log-in to add the keys.
<guiverc> if the OP was correct in not having encryption; i doubt the fscrypt would help (it'll be corruption or user doesn't know their own system..)
<TJ-> Well, it would be an easy check to see if that package is installed
<TJ-> e2fsprogs will always be installed so we can't deduce usage of e4crypt from its presence, but if fscrypt is installed, we can
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A friend of mine has a problem with almost all ubuntu versions. Live usb works fine. Installation also completes successfully and then after rebooting, when he enters password at log in screen. His screen goes blank.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He's downloading lubuntu rn. But anyone has any ideas as to why same problem occurs in kde neon, kubuntu, manjaro kde, ubuntu and elementary OS?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Works fine with Pop OS. But he's looking for something other than gnome.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nvidia video card perhaps?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, seems like video problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Forwarded him the response from Ubuntu support channel.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But pop os managed it automatically. Without needing to tweak manually.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why don't others do that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pop!_OS has a version of their iso that enables proprietary Nvidia drivers from the start.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Read non-free ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: Thanks for the info.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez I read your comment on T99. Also saw your paste. The difference between that and my patch is "QstringLiiteral" in line 8 of P31. but you didn't get a compilation error? I had written exactly what's in your paste in my patch but then I got errors while building. Ref: lines 607 - 610 in my build log.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez I read your comment on T99. Also saw your paste. The difference between …], I will look again but I don't recall any errors in my build.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Let me know when you check. I will try again using your paste in sometime.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa45bdcd36328: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa45bdcd36328
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL41170f047b3c: Add play via tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL41170f047b3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL030bed60dd6f: Add quit from system tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL030bed60dd6f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a88da1372bb: Add quiting trojita from system tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a88da1372bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8868f56b3c77: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8868f56b3c77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b1cb26bf6c7: Add Disconnect from a particular server by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b1cb26bf6c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0e84ec8f85e: Add connect to server by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0e84ec8f85e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfea3650e142: Add collapse uncollapse server channel list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfea3650e142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5956e7cc513: Add Configure server] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5956e7cc513
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a0f52d70df7: Add checkbox of show/hide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a0f52d70df7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebf5ef9648df: Add unchecking checkbox to hide chat] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebf5ef9648df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf5e28e5a94e: Add uncheck to hide checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf5e28e5a94e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL229cfc27e7d7: Add snder coloring] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL229cfc27e7d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee994c35ab36: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee994c35ab36
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-17
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @kc2bez I am unable to edit D32
<wxl> why not?
<The_LoudSpeaker> arc patch D32 --nobranch is giving me errors
<wxl> grab a new repo then do that
<The_LoudSpeaker> raman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/Style/Work/work2/libfm-qt$ arc patch D32
<The_LoudSpeaker>  Exception 
<The_LoudSpeaker> [cURL/35] (https://phab.lubuntu.me/api/differential.querydiffs) <CURLE_SSL_CONNECT_ERROR> There was an error negotiating the SSL connection. This usually indicates that the remote host has a bad SSL certificate, or your local host has some sort of SSL misconfiguration which prevents it from accepting the CA. If you are using a self-signed certificate, see instructions in "libphutil/resources/ssl/README".
<The_LoudSpeaker> (Run with `--trace` for a full exception trace.)
<The_LoudSpeaker> raman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/Style/Work/work2/libfm-qt$ 
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's a network problem
<The_LoudSpeaker> Frikking sophos
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/P32
<wxl> without all that noise, what does it say?
<The_LoudSpeaker> same thing
<wxl> if you just run `arc diff` it shows ALL of that?
<The_LoudSpeaker> aman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/libfm-work/libfm-qt$ arc diff
<The_LoudSpeaker>  Select a Default Commit Range 
<The_LoudSpeaker> You're running a command which operates on a range of revisions (usually,
<The_LoudSpeaker> from some revision to HEAD) but have not specified the revision that should
<The_LoudSpeaker> determine the start of the range.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Previously, arc assumed you meant 'HEAD^' when you did not specify a start
<The_LoudSpeaker> revision, but this behavior does not make much sense in most workflows
<The_LoudSpeaker> outside of Facebook's historic git-svn workflow.
<The_LoudSpeaker> arc no longer assumes 'HEAD^'. You must specify a relative commit explicitly
<The_LoudSpeaker> when you invoke a command (e.g., `arc diff HEAD^`, not just `arc diff`) or
<The_LoudSpeaker> select a default for this working copy.
<The_LoudSpeaker> In most cases, the best default is 'origin/master'. You can also select
<The_LoudSpeaker> 'HEAD^' to preserve the old behavior, or some other remote or branch. But you
<The_LoudSpeaker> almost certainly want to select 'origin/master'.
<wxl> don't do that jeez
<The_LoudSpeaker> (Technically: the merge-base of the selected revision and HEAD is used to
<The_LoudSpeaker> determine the start of the commit range.)
<The_LoudSpeaker>     What default do you want to use? [origin/master] 
<The_LoudSpeaker>  Exception 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Command failed with error #128!
<The_LoudSpeaker> COMMAND
<The_LoudSpeaker> git cat-file -t 'origin/master'
<The_LoudSpeaker> STDOUT
<The_LoudSpeaker> (empty)
<The_LoudSpeaker> STDERR
<The_LoudSpeaker> fatal: Not a valid object name origin/master
<The_LoudSpeaker> (Run with `--trace` for a full exception trace.)
<The_LoudSpeaker> should I do arc diff HEAD^ ?
<wxl> no
<The_LoudSpeaker> what should I do now?
<wxl> what's `git remote -v` give you?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt.git for both fetch and push
<wxl> that's the problem
<wxl> you need to use ssh
<The_LoudSpeaker> ughh!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was using git coz sophos
<The_LoudSpeaker> ssh is blocked on 2222
<wxl> sorry
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite.
<The_LoudSpeaker> tsujan 's email id ploxx
<The_LoudSpeaker> also full name?
<wxl> it's in the original patch dude
<wxl> both are
<wxl> you'll slap yourself in the head when you see his name
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it!
<The_LoudSpeaker> also abot longer description, I like to be verbose. I will remove it tho. If someone asks I am gonna point them at you wxl.
<wxl> verbose is good. unnecessary is not.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, blame wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> go cough on something, @tsimonq2 !
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why ARE we using 2222?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It was a default
<wxl> hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should make sure it doesn't interfere with SSHing in though
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: D32
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: Should I change the author in debian changelog also?
<wxl> no
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERc7e1f1ab58c5: added version and in help] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERc7e1f1ab58c5
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I Get rid of the changes to debian/patches/workaround-missed-file-monitoring.patch ? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> copy it before arc patch D32 and then paste it later?
<wxl> git checkout <commit> <file>
<wxl> or maybe `git reset <commit> -- <file>`
<The_LoudSpeaker> check now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2, accept D32 please.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2028
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Please merge and upload.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2029
<wxl> OH
<wxl> one other thing
<wxl> when you're doing arc diffs.. reference the task
<wxl> you can edit the summary and add a T99
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah yes, went over my head too
<wxl> it will auto close things
<wxl> so since you probably don't read your mail: read the task about SRUing, @tsimonq2 
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. Noted.
<wxl> so go edit :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so since you probably don't read your mail: read the task about SRUing, @t …], I do read my mail, I saw it but don't have the energy to give you a fully qualified response right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> tl;dr consult the docs and see if it qualifies
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it doesn't, the workaround should be documented in the manual
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: done!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or a good exercise for Raman :)
<wxl> it's not that it doesn't qualify
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdate @The_LoudSpeaker
<wxl> it's not high impact so that's out
<wxl> (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel). 
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2, I don't I will be able to read that today. or tommorow. Monday possible.
<wxl> seems to meet that
<wxl> so yeah SRU away @The_LoudSpeaker
<wxl> do it after 19.10, though
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay but some time ploxxx.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> do it after 19.10, though], What's the point?
<The_LoudSpeaker> How does SRU after 19.10 makes sense?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> We will directly include it in 19.10 na?
<wxl> what you just did is 19.10
<wxl> SRU is for 19.04
<wxl> we can worry about that after 19.10 is out
<wxl> we need you for all of THAT XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, but we're encouraging people to install 19.10 after it's released
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's like two months away
<wxl> workaround exists
<wxl> not to mention the bug has been there for months already
<The_LoudSpeaker> the you mean SRU in 19.04 right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *then
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, so we document the workaround :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Problem solved
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I will add it to todo
<wxl> i mean we just add the bug to the release notes and we're done
<wxl> cuz the bug has documented the workaround for a long time
<The_LoudSpeaker> but @tsimonq2 's idea seems more interesting.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mmkay
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> what ideA?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker you should read the SRU docs anyway :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I mean like if we document the workaround then we don't need to sru right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> we don't need to
<wxl> we could though
<wxl> wouldn't be a bad idea
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2, Yup! I will read it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING3663fb0ed1c2: Fix DND MTP Bug] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING3663fb0ed1c2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The SRU docs are in the Lubuntu Developers page, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And @HMollerCl @aptghetto are going to apply like yesterday, right? :P
<wxl> ruh roh
<wxl> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh that's fun
<wxl> hunk #3 failed at 445
<The_LoudSpeaker> which patch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> hunk #3 failed at 445], Where are you seeing this ooc?
<The_LoudSpeaker> fix-dnd-mtp onr?
<wxl> debuild -S
<wxl> yep
<wxl> it applied cleanly before. strange. i even tried it and it worked fine.
<The_LoudSpeaker> It didn't fail when I used earlier. might be failed due to changes in P31
<The_LoudSpeaker> it applies but faills see lines 607-610 of P30
<wxl> the issue that seems different is the extra line at the end
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Whaaaaaaatttt?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You gotta be kidding me.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> that's fuzz, my friend
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> F
<wxl> talk to @tsimonq2 about trailing whitespace
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to it again then?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> talk to @tsimonq2 about trailing whitespace], BAD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where's the trailing whitespace?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> >_>
<wxl> wait
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i'm wrong
<wxl> hold on.
<wxl> i'm confused.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What happened?
<wxl> ok that is really weird
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Drop the bomb already!
<wxl> the patch i got was missing an empty line
<wxl> but on phab it's there
<wxl> they should be identical
<wxl> P: libfm-qt source: file-contains-trailing-whitespace debian/changelog (line 24)  
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Weird.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had just done dch -r and changed email id
<wxl> well that's the thing
<wxl> on phab it looks right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4cfa12445f16: Add missing empty line to end of patch.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4cfa12445f16
<wxl> DUDE WTF
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> if you do the side-by-side view you can see "no newline at end of file"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2035
<kc2bez> wxl: to answer your question why T99 didn't autoclose: you need to put `resolves T99` for it to it automatically else it just becomes a mention (also good if you have more to do). 
<lubot> Kalvin was added by: Kalvin
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Properly deal with translations on the blog] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103#2038
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c43d6a6eac1: Capitilize IRC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c43d6a6eac1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb23781c8b22: Add Quit quassel by right click Quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb23781c8b22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd80aeb54d289: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd80aeb54d289
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was installing lubuntu 18.04 in a friend's laptop. In live usb rn.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Pressed windows key. Application menu didn't show up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Last I used, it was set to open on pressing windows key.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Did I miss something?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @kc2bez @tsimonq2 wxl:
<wxl[m]> 18.10 and beyond only
<wxl[m]> Tl;Dr no one wants LXDE
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That guy needs a stable system. He doesn't want to update every 6 momths.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, We are supporting 18.04 till next year na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's enough for him.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, Idk why brightness keys functions are inverted? The slider also works invertedly. Moving to the Left side increases brightness and right side decreases it.🤔
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Pressed windows key. Application menu didn't show up.], In 18.04 only openbox manage shortcuts
<wxl[m]> To quote agaida, in biology stable has another meaning: dead 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, Idk why brightness keys functions are inverted? The slider also works inve …], Any idea about this @HMollerCl ?
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: That might be one of agaida's best quotes.
<wxl[m]> You'll find the SRU process painfully long. Needless to say, there are not lots changes in LTS. Which means you get to enjoy old bugs for a long time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> You'll find the SRU process painfully long. Needless to say, there are …], > painfully long
<lubot> <tsimonq2> nuh uh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Any idea about this @HMollerCl ?], Nope
<wxl> @Guephren i got a really easy job for you. i need a transparent 32x32 PNG to match this guy https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/usr/share/sddm/themes/lubuntu/shutdown.png that is to indicate suspending rather than shutting down. i think something like a pause symbol would suffice (⏸ )
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T110: add suspend button to sddm theme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T111: create suspend button for sddm theme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we get sddm or at least sddm-theme-lubuntu in phab?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: add code to support suspend button] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we get sddm or at least sddm-theme-lubuntu in phab?], sddm-theme-lubuntu is a binary package of lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> oh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We only import source packages XD
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> i don't know how i ignored that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART590321e0c6e3: add support for suspend button. resolves T112] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART590321e0c6e3
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm thinking of adding fcitx-{hangul,pinyin,mozc,unikey} to the seed to ensure support of korean, chinese, japanese, and vietnamese. is that silly?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm thinking of adding fcitx-{hangul,pinyin,mozc,unikey} to the …], Only if Cala can thwack it off of the installed system if the user doesn't need it
<wxl> how do we determine if they do or don't?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Packages module language variable something or other?
<wxl> harumph.
<wxl> but there are folks that will use multiple input methods
<wxl> and some use input methods that their locales, keyboards, and languages, would not suggest
<wxl> maybe i should give this to the global team to figure out XD
<kc2bez> Yeah, not the cala team XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: figure out fcitx language support] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please respond to this https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30#664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30#664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe0d400c0171d: remove fcitx-ui-qimpanel] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe0d400c0171d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2088
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2089
<wxl> ^^^^ new compton fork for everyone to test!
<wxl> guiverc: i'm thinking especially of you when it comes to testing that compton fork
<guiverc> ack wxl, reading t96 now  .. fyi: I hoped to look at uploading testcases yesterday but didn't get to it (mainly working out bzr howto), I'm about to head out very soon but will try later today (aest) or tuesday (aest)
<wxl> sounds good guiverc. bzr sucks, so i feel your pain :)
<guiverc> wxl - how should I test compton ; general use? or specific tasks (I know little of it, wobby-windows comes to mind, but I ignore eye-candy so have never explored it)
<wxl> guiverc: #1 just run it. that will make a big difference right there
<wxl> guiverc: you can use compton-conf to try to tweak some settings
<guiverc> thanks :)
<guiverc> wxl, first oberservation, it makes dell [optiplex] 780 (c2q-q9400, 8gb, amd/ati cedar radeon hd 5000/6000/7350/8350) run like a dawg... but that could be expected; later I'll try non-testytesty version for comparison   (my ride will appear any sec so I may not respond..)
<wxl> guiverc: check to see if you have the same experience with the compton in the repos
<wxl> oh you said that
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i'm tired apparently
<guiverc_> wxl , Installed: 0.1~beta2+20150922-1 from Installed: 0.1~beta2+20150922-1 (apt-cache policy) seems to run okay [no difference]  but please note this is preliminary; I'll explore testytesty & this more when I can..
<wxl> guiverc_: that's reassuring :)
<guiverc> fyi: ^ that was after the testytesty compton was removed; ppa disabled, and compton installed .. not what how you read it, but i gotta go
<wxl> sounds good thx!
<wxl> guiverc: there's also a sddm-config-editor binary to try out here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Package sddm-config-editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9e0c70dc276: Style + and - for charging/discharging] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9e0c70dc276
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7820e54a4ca: Add preview of tray icon for power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7820e54a4ca
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: D17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Updated it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubuntu.me/D17
<lubot> καℓνιи ʝσɦɳɳყ was added by: καℓνιи ʝσɦɳɳყ
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lintian keeps saying I don't ave manpage. I followed https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#manpage and created debian/upgrader.manpage which has the root to debian/manpages/upgrader.1 which is the actuall manpage. What am I missing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [lintian keeps saying I don't have a manpage. I followed https://www.debian.org/d …], Is the manpage being installed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> doesn't dh make that alone?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just a guess, wouldn't hurt to check
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If your package has manual pages, you should install them using dh_installman(1) by listing them in a package.manpages file.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the pakcages I've with python only use dh $@ --with python3,translations --buildsystem=pybuild
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i.e. https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/tree/debian/rules
<lubot> <tsimonq2> File naming?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've checked and re-checked.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but will continue rechecking, it should be something really simple.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Override?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that would be my last option, if it gave that warning something is not right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaac7743e3b06: Add obconf-margins screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaac7743e3b06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL437f683fd2d6: /s/Previous/Back/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL437f683fd2d6
<wxl> @tsimonq2: waiting on you here https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30#664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30#664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#2092
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadc71c407d2e: Add New distribution relases to noraml releases styled properly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadc71c407d2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7d15f642c3d: Remove old shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7d15f642c3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL245d508bb6a8: Remove upgrading with GUI section as it is more wrong than currently workable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL245d508bb6a8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Override?], I did something, now I get "manpage-has-useless-whatis-entry"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL990b15070da0: Add terminal upgrade screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL990b15070da0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde89e8e5124c: Move comma] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde89e8e5124c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER81d178644f4b: trying lintian override] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER81d178644f4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#2097
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2101
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I did something, now I get "manpage-has-useless-whatis-entry"], Check out what that Lintian error means
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think that's getting you somewhere
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, solve that problem, now struggling with lintian overide for lxqt-sudo use in one .desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it gives me:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I: lubuntu-update-notifier source: unused-override desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/upg-apply.desktop usr/bin/lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and then::
<lubot> <HMollerCl> W: lubuntu-update-notifier: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/upg-apply.desktop usr/bin/lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something about your override is incorrect
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I might have to put it more generic...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still not: … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/upg-apply.desktop usr/bin/lxqt-sudo … I: lubuntu-update-notifier source: unused-override desktop-command-not-in-package
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER90bc87467600: trying lintian override] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER90bc87467600
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER9c56b6670fbf: override testsuite-autopkgtest-missing] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER9c56b6670fbf
<wxl> @tsimonq2: for this compton fork, it seems like they've kind of relicensed things. instead of expat, they're using mit (which is like expat+; its oft considered when people say mit they mean expat) but also mpl-2.0. should i just wipe what was there and re-do it all as dual licensed? and what about debian/*? supposedly it was expat, too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER77362106eb28: fix pep8 separatin text lines] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER77362106eb28
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 Please look over https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33 I touched a bunch there.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Clean up Calamares settings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33
<kc2bez> Probably really needs someone other than me to test. I live in the default settings zone America/New York
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2103
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#2107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#2108
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-10
<guiverc> you haven't removed the 1890972 yet... I've just had the issue occur again.. :( I may settle for changing the bug title.. 
<guiverc> (ie. leaving bug in listing, but a less-wordy/less-horrific/less-important title)
 * guiverc still looking
<lubot> <franksmcb> guiverc you mean bug#1890872 right? If so i'll give lubuntu 180.04 daily a run in a few.
<guiverc> yeah... I suspect it's something with my old-box though.. if you can give me some clues with comments #5 & #6 I'd appreciate that @franksmcb; you can ask me about them (box is still same session, re-trying install)
<lubot> <franksmcb> Will do. Give me a few and i'll get it on the thimkpad
<lubot> <franksmcb> guiverc running on the T60. Install smooth, no issues. I'll do an along side install now.
<guiverc> thanks @franksmcb
<lubot> <franksmcb> On the install alongside. Everything working as intended. Was able to boot into both without issue.
<guiverc> thanks @franksmcb, I only had issue with my i386 box
<lubot> <franksmcb> These are old machines, I think yours is older than the T60 even.
<lubot> <franksmcb> Happy to help y'all out, even if it's more infrequent than it should be
<guiverc> Your help is most appreciated Bill !
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/703/
<ItzSwirlz> f phab
<ItzSwirlz> (cause of failure)
<ItzSwirlz> By the way, for the CI managers or whoever, Simon, i don't know, just a cookie point for using Java.
<ItzSwirlz> :P I exist in the devel world thanks to Minecraft Java Edition.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf27704d12b56: Add discover settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf27704d12b56
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c537d55caf2: Update description of screensaver icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c537d55caf2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc5d1ec5dc72: Update users and groups icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc5d1ec5dc72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0918a6a05450: Improve trojita icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0918a6a05450
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c1c4c97cce8: Update pulse audio volume control icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c1c4c97cce8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefbf6f4a762f: Update only current checkbox button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefbf6f4a762f
<lubot> <teward001> @ItzSwirlz [<ItzSwirlz> By the way, for the CI managers or whoever, Simon, i don't know, jus …], closest equivalent Java is JIRA and that ain't free for what we'd need
<lubot> <teward001> @ItzSwirlz [<ItzSwirlz> f phab], not phab's fault, openssh-server updates tanked it
<lubot> <teward001> reboot fixed that
<tsimonq2> <ItzSwirlz "f phab"> no you
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/704/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/126/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/125/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/448/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/448/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/127/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/125/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/131/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/152/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/388/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/125/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/448/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/128/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/388/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/592/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/656/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/428/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/350/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/350/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/141/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/141/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/657/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/657/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/152/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/570/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/126/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/592/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/593/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/657/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/570/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/657/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/150/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/152/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/374/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/128/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/374/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/658/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/449/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3654
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGde55d52d68be: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGde55d52d68be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING6750a9ec7c8a: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING6750a9ec7c8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/166/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/128/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/659/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/659/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/375/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/129/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/375/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/129/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/660/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/196/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/660/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGbc68bfb05fd6: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGbc68bfb05fd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGbd02fbd4a89d: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGbd02fbd4a89d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc84217537135: Fix typo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc84217537135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/173/
<ItzSwirlz> Not right now CI -_-
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: figure out fcitx language support] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#3655
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3656
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3657
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3658
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/130/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/131/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/131/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/197/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/661/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/662/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/192/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/662/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/197/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGbd1d1a540eff: debian/conffiles: Switch to using absolute paths (LP: #1891068)] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGbd1d1a540eff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGf8f1212df493: Merge branch 'ubuntu/groovy' into ci/stable] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGf8f1212df493
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGa1463233bfd2: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGa1463233bfd2
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/662/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/662/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/663/
<RikMills> I uploaded a fix to sddm that should fix groovy ISO builds
<kc2bez> Thanks RikMills
<lubot> Shivansh Yashi was added by: Shivansh Yashi
<ItzSwirlz> o/
<theloudspeaker> Thanks RikMills 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5efc06803b97: Fix typo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5efc06803b97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING504afd8e6d6b: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING504afd8e6d6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3660
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78091542334e: Update desktop-switch screenshot for 0.15.0] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78091542334e
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-14
<lubot> <Daisy Martinez> Fwd from Top: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFIaauIVNWunw1upCQ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/129/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/133/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/134/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/135/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/135/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGf958ceda54f9: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGf958ceda54f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_liblxqt/588/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGdbebd04fbf51: Revert "Update symbols"] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGdbebd04fbf51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_liblxqt/589/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL842674a653a6: Update Ark version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL842674a653a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL639a5d0b89e9: Update Kcalc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL639a5d0b89e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/196/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/378/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING2e237b602104: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING2e237b602104
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGa8ae2671f9b2: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGa8ae2671f9b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/199/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/199/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/200/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/381/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/139/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/381/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/201/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/139/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/410/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/410/
